# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  The Book On Insulin

## Harvey Balboner

Post as much info, profiles, articles, personal experiences with slin as you can. Try to give proper credit, for whoever wrote something. This thread originally came from Beyond Mass

The more info we get, the more we all can learn. Remember I am not telling you to try slin, only you can make that decision when you are ready. I just want people who are going to try it to be prepared as possible.

Post personal experiences with it to! Like:

how do you use insulin ? During a cycle or for a bridge? 
what type do you use?
what doesage?
Do you supplement it with anything? 
What is your post injection meal?
How many times a day?
Rate it's effect (1 poor-5 excellent)
Any other personal comments?

----------


## Harvey Balboner

Insulin Profile @ anabolic review.
Insulin 
Insulin is a hormone produced in the pancreas which helps to regulate glucose levels in the body. Medically, it is typically used in the treatment of diabetes. Recently, insulin has become quite popular among bodybuilders due to the anabolic effect it can offer. With well-times injections, insulin will help to bring glycogen and other nutrients to the muscle.

In America, regular human insulin is available without a prescription by the name of Humulin R by Eli Lilly and Company. It costs about $20 for a 10 ml vial with a strength of 100 IU per ml. Eli Lilly and Company also produces 5 other insulin formulations, but none of these should be used by bodybuilders. Humulin R is the safest because it takes effect quickly and has the shortest duration of activity. The other insulin formulations remain active for a longer period and can put the user in an unexpected state of hypoglycemia.

Hypoglycemia occurs when blood glucose levels are too low. It is a common and potentially fatal reaction experienced by insulin users. Before an athlete begins taking insulin, it is critical that he understands the warning signs and symptoms of hypoglycemia. The following is a list of symptoms which may indicate a mild to moderate hypoglycemia: hunger, drowsiness, blurred vision, depressive mood, dizziness, sweating, palpitation, tremor, restlessness, tingling in the hands, feet, lips, or tongue, lightheadedness, inability to concentrate, headache, sleep disturbances, anxiety, slurred speech, irritability, abnormal behavior, unsteady movement, and personality changes. If any of these warning signs should occur, an athlete should immediately consume a food or drink containing sugar such as a candy bar or carbohydrate drink. This will treat a mild to moderate hypoglycemia and prevent a severe state of hypoglycemia. Severe hypoglycemia is a serious condition that may require medical attention. Symptoms include disorientation, seizure, unconsciousness, and death.

Insulin is used in a wide variety of ways. Most athletes choose to use it immediately after a workout. Dosages used are usually 1 IU per 10-20 pounds of lean bodyweight. First-time users should start at a low dosage and gradually work up. For example, first begin with 2 IU and then increase the dosage by 1 IU every consecutive workout. This will allow the athlete to safely determine a dosage. Insulin dosages can very significantly among athletes and are dependent upon insulin sensitivity and the use of other drugs. Athletes using growth hormone can thyroid will have higher insulin requirements, and therefore, will be able to handle higher dosages.

Humilin R should be injected subcutaneously only with a U-100 insulin syringe. Insulin syringes are available without a prescription in many states. If the athlete cannot purchase the syringes at a pharmacy, he can mail order them or buy them on the black market. Using a syringe other than a U-100 is dangerous since it will be difficult to measure out the correct dosage. Subcutaneous insulin injections are usually given by pinching a fold of skin in the abdomen area. To speed up the effect of insulin, many athletes will inject their dosage into the thighs or triceps.

Most athletes will bring their insulin with them to the gym. Insulin should be refrigerated, but it is all right to keep it in a gym bag as long as it is kept away from excessive heat. Immediately after a workout, the athlete will inject his dosage of insulin. Within the next fifteen minutes, he should have a carbohydrate drink such as Ultra Fuel by Twinlab. The athlete should consume at least 10 grams of carbohydrates for every 1 IU of insulin injected. Most athletes will also take creatine monohydrate with their carbohydrate drink since the insulin will help to force the creatine into the muscles. An hour or so after injecting insulin, most athletes will eat a meal or consume a protein shake. The carbohydrate drink and meal/protein shake are necessary. Without them, blood sugar levels will drop dangerously low and the athlete will most likely go into a state of hypoglycemia.

Many athletes will get sleepy after injecting insulin. This may be a symptom of hypoglycemia, and an athlete should probably consume more carbohydrates. Avoid the temptation to go to bed since the insulin may take its peak effect during sleep and significantly drop glucose levels. Being unaware of the warning signs during this slumber, the athlete is at a high risk of going into a state of severe hypoglycemia without anyone realizing it. Humulin R usually remains active for only 4 hours with a peak at about two hours after injecting. An athlete would be wise to stay up for the 4 hours after injecting.

Rather than waiting to the end of a workout, many athletes prefer to inject their insulin dosage 30 minutes before their training session is over and then consume a carbohydrate drink immediately following the workout. This will make the insulin more efficient at bringing glycogen to the muscles, but it will also increase the danger of hypoglycemia. Some athletes will even inject a few IUs before lifting to improve their pump. This practice is extremely risky and best left to athletes with experience using insulin. After the injection, they will consume a carbohydrate drink and then have breakfast within the next hour. Some athletes find this application of insulin very beneficial for putting on mass, while others will tend to put on excess fat using insulin in this way.

Insulin use cannot be detected during a drug test. For this reason, along with the fact that it is cheap and readily available, insulin has become a popular drug among the competitive athlete. However, before an athlete attempts to use insulin, he should educate himself and make himself aware of the consequences. One mistake in dosage or diet can be potentially fatal.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

Directions for first time insulin users (not sure who orginally wrote this one)

Insulin is the most anabolic hormone you can take. On the other hand its also one of the most dangerous for two reasons availability and ignorance. I will be the first to tell you that every time I have been hypoglycemic (when blood sugar drops to dangerous levels) its has been as a result of something I did wrong. Used responsibility and with respect for the potential sides it is quite safe and extremely effective. That being said we'll start off with what you are going to need. 

Equipment: 
There are several types of insulin out there but for our purposes we are only interested in two. The first being my favorite Humulin R and the other being a bit newer to the body building community Humalog. 

Humulin R is the most widely used and time tested insulin in our arsenal. It has a max duration of 4hrs and its peak can been seen around 2hrs after injection. This becomes particularly important when planning out you meals for the day so keep the timetables in mind. 

Humalog is a bit newer but some feel just as effective and a bit safer. Humalog has a max duration of 2hrs and its peak can be seen around 1hr after injection. When selecting to use one or the other keep in mind your schedule, meals, and physical activity for the day as it will all play a role. One other point that needs mentioning is that Humulin R is available over the counter at pretty much every pharmacy in the country for about $25 for 10ml (which will last you a very long time) and Humalog is available only through a prescription or over the black market for a price about double that of Humulin R. When approaching a pharmacist keep in mind that its a lot more convincing if you buy the needles at the same time you get the insulin. This way they are less likely to refuse to sell it to you which they have been known to do from time to time. If this should happen just continue on to the next pharmacy and despite what they tell you "you dont need a prescription" it might be their store policy to see one but legally it is not required and if you make enough of a fuss you will get what you need. 

The next thing you will need is the actual needles for injection. These are not the same type that you would use for anabolics or other androgens. The type of needles you will need are U100 insulin needles. That is exactly what you need to say when are trying to buy them. A box of 100 will usually run about $15-$25 and again will last you quite a while. Be fore warned now, using a syringe labeled with cc/ml or anything other than u100 is potentially fatal. The difference between the amount of insulin used for our purpose and that which will kill you is less than 1/2 a cc. 
The next two things I think you will need and I highly recommend having on you is a wrist watch with a chronograph (stopwatch) and glucose tabs and/or a can of soda. First I'll explain the wrist watch. The stop watch is to be started immediately after the injection and monitored periodically to keep track of what is in your body and how long it is active. This can also be used to determine whether or not you are feeling side effects or simply just nerves from the fear that follows using for the first time. For instance I always use Humulin R which we know has a duration of 4 hours and a peak at 2 hours. This means that the greatest effects will be felt somewhere between 1-1/2 to 2 hours after injection and then they will steadily lessen till it is no longer active 4 hours after injection. When you use a stopwatch you have an accurate record of when you felt the effects which will become more important as you get more experienced using insulin. The glucose tabs are your safety net. If you are feeling hypo (hypoglycemic) these tabs will return your blood sugar levels to a safe range where you can get some food. They are available at all pharmacies for about $1.00. I have also used a soda. Soda is high in simple carbs which act quickly when blood sugar is low and allow you to get to a safe range where you can get some food in you. Now that we've covered all the equipment needed to safely use insulin we'll move on to dosage diet and scheduling. 

Dosage diet and scheduling: 
Whenever you start insulin its always wise to start at a lower dose and taper up over the first couple of days of use. Insulin is still new in our community and there is a potential for becoming diabetic so dont take chances start small more is not better where insulin is concerned more is simply more fat and more dangerous. This is a schedule I use when just starting insulin: 

day1: 5iu's post workout 
day2: 6iu's post workout 
day3: 7iu's post workout 
day4: 8iu's post workout 
day5: 9iu's post workout 
day6: 10iu's post workout 
day7: same as day 6 

This concludes week once from here on out this is how I proceed. If I am going to be increasing my dose even further. 

day8-10: 10iu's morning, 10iu's post workout 
day11-14: 10iu's morning, 10iu's noon, 10iu's post workout 
day15 and on: increase post workout dose till I start to feel symptoms of hypoglycemia and then back the dose down accordingly. THIS IS ONLY FOR ADVANCED USERS, DONT EXCEED THE DAY 7 DOSE TILL YOU GET SOME TIME UNDER YOUR BELT. I AM NOT KIDDING YOU WILL DIE!!! 

Your diet will depend on the amount of slin you take per injection. The rule is 10 grams of carbs per IU of insulin. Therefore if you take 10iu's at an injection you need 100 grams of carbs. This is a bit overkill the actual figure is about 5-7 grams but its best to stick with the 10 rule while starting out. I feel that the best most accurate way to consume the proper amount of carbs after an injection is through MRP's or other shakes. The amounts of carbs on these are far more accurate than those you will find on the back of a bread bag. My meals are usually layed out like this: 

7am: 10iu's insulin, shake 
9am: shake 
12pm: 10iu's insulin, lunch 
2pm: shake 
4pm: shake 
6pm: workout 
7pm: 10iu's insulin, shake, higher in carbs than others 
9pm: dinner 
11pm: safe for bed 

If you'll notice there is a method to the madness above. After taking your first injection if insulin you will need a shake immediately. After this you are good for the next 2 hrs till the insulin peaks. Once you hit the 2hr mark you will need more carbs either another shake or a meal with sufficient carbs. After you have cleared the 4hr mark you will be clear from danger. Now this is all based on using Humulin R. If you are using Humalog you will need to take your first meal after injection and another "1hr" after. Then after the 2hr mark you will be safe. My shakes are made up of 1/2 pack of MetRX (berry) and 2 scoops GNC brand weight gainer (vanilla) and 16oz of whole milk. This shake has a caloric value of about 800 cals and around 50grams of protein and 150+grams of carbs. This is a good meal for those starting out. As you progress though you will want to decrease the carbs and eliminate the fat completely to maximize lean mass gains and minimize water and fat retention but for the purposes of starting out simply taking T3 will offset any fat gained. One thing to keep in mind is that T3 will reduce your sensitivity to insulin allowing you to take a higher dose but again save this till you get some more time in. 

Side effects and procedures: 
After injection and starting your stopwatch your first task is to get some carbs in. Next the first sides you will feel is tired. This is normal and is to be expected. You will usually feel this somewhere between 15-30 minutes after your injection. The key here is not to sleep, if you sleep you wont feel further more dangerous sides and therefore you wont be able to save your ass. The next thing you need to do is have another meal/shake at the 2hr mark. If you miss this just get it in as soon as possible. If you delay long enough you will start to feel hypo around 3 to 3-1/2 hours after injection. When this happens you will feel a sort of numbness that I can only relate to ephedrine. After this you will start to get some shakes in your hands followed by a cold sweat. Once you get to this point you are full blown hypo, the next thing that will follow will be a bit of tunnel vision and this is as far as Ive been after this its all textbook I imagine coma will follow shortly after passing out. When you get the symptoms listed above dont hesitate. Get some soda/glucose tabs followed by a meal or shake. One other fact I neglected to mention is that a mix of carbs is necessary when consuming a meal. Simple carbs are used to quickly and complex dont kick in fast enough. A good mix is the way to go.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

Acnemans Insulin FAQ 
This was from the FAQs at Fitnessboard I had it saved on my computer thought I would post it.

Acnemans Insulin FAQ 

what is insulin? 

Insulin is a hormone secreted by the beta cells of the 
pancreas that controls the metabolism and cellular uptake of 
sugars, proteins, and fats. As a drug, it is used principally 
to control diabetes. Insulin is not a steroid . 

What type of insulin should I use for bodybuilding? 

Humulin R and Humulog are the only insulins I recommend 
because they act fast and are out of the body fastest(this 
makes them the safest). I have never used Humalog but 
understand that aside from quicker onset and half-life it is 
essentially the same. 

Why do I want to use insulin? 

Insulin has been called "Anabolicus Maximus" by some gurus of 
the bodybuilding world. Insulin can give you greater gains 
than you have ever had using anabolics alone. Insulin, in 
combination with androgens and resistance exercise, may 
trigger maturation of satellite muscle cells (small, more or 
less useless cells that are held in reserve, which do not 
contribute to muscular strength) into mature muscle cells that 
do contribute to muscular size and strength. How freakin cool 
is that. Hyperinsulinemia has been shown to stimulate protein 
synthesis in isolated limb infusion experiments , these 
anabolic properties seem to be the result of insulin binding 
to IGF-1 receptors. 

If insulin is so great why aren't all diabetics huge? 

Diabetics have a disease and use insulin to replace endogenous 
insulin that they cannot produce. Bodybuilders use insulin in 
a totally different way. Some diabetic bodybuilders manipulate 
their insulin use to use insulin for muscle growth and get 
good results but changing dosages and times of injection of 
insulin for diabetics can be dangerous. 

Isn't taking insulin dangerous? 

ummm YES! Before deciding to take insulin here is what you 
have to do to be safe. 

Insulin safety 

1. Do not use slin alone have a training partner or girlfriend 
who's not using slin hang around with you from the time you 
take the slin to about 2.5/4 hrs after. 

2. Tell you're partner to look for anything out of the norm 
for your personality and have a list of questions like your 
ssn or address etc that they can ask you. Don't joke around, 
and answer them without ****, because if you cant answer or 
refuse to answer it could be a sign of hypoglycemia(low blood 
sugar). Symptoms of hypoglycemia include disorientation, 
headache, drowsiness, weakness, dizziness, fast heartbeat, 
sweating, tremor, and nausea. 

3. If you cant/wont answer or are feeling the symptoms of 
hypoglycemia they should be prepared to feed you carbs like 
pancake syrup, coke, sugary stuff. I bought glucose tablets at 
walmart. kinda like candy but gets in the blood faster and 
dissolve quickly. these are for diabetics ask at the pharmacy. 

4. Have your partner know that if they suspect low blood sugar 
and cant convince or force you to consume carbs until your 
better. CALL 911 and ask for an ambulance and tell the truth 
to the operator... that they suspect you are in insulin shock 
and explain when they get there(the ambulance guys not the 
cops) that you are not diabetic but using insulin for anabolic 
purposes. Have the type of slin, the dosage and carbs consumed 
recorded to give the paramedic. They will save your life. Then 
you refuse transport to the hospital and eat. It might be a 
good idea to make sure your house is "clean" before every 
workout just in case the bad thing happens and the cops ask a 
lot of questions. 

5. Why so much preparation for the possible problem?? insulin 
can kill you in minutes if you go down!! 

6. Take the carbs and protein together immediately after 
injecting the slin(dont take chances trying to time out 15 min 
after injection). Take the protein with the carbs because the 
protein is pushed into the muscles with the slin also(creatine 
too). 

7. Before an hour passes you should eat a normal balanced 
meal(high protein low fat with carbs). 

8. Consume another small high protein medium carb low fat meal 
at 2.5 hours after the injection. Congrats you lived.(keep 
some gatoraid on hand just to make sure because your not gonna 
have a lifeline) 

9. YAWN... Don't go to sleep within 4/6 hours of using insulin 
since you can develop hypoglycemia while asleep and not have 
warning signs. 

Ok I'm not scared I still want to use insulin... 

Where do i get it? 

Humulin R is over the counter (OTC) just about everywhere. 
Humulog is new and is still a prescription drug is some 
places. BUT... Insulin is NOT a controlled substance and will 
not be confiscated by customs or postal inspectors so order it 
online if you cant get it locally. Its legal. 

Where do I keep it? (STORAGE) 

The FDA requires that all preparations of insulin contain 
instructions to keep in a cold place and to avoid freezing. 
The refrigerator is a good spot. Unrefrigerated insulin can be 
kept of 28 days as long as it stays in a cool and dark place. 

Where/how do I inject insulin? 

The best sites for insulin injection are in the subcutaneous 
tissue of the abdomen(avoid the area close to bellybutton) 
.Usually, you should not inject within 1 inch of the same site 
within 1 month. The arms and legs can also be used, but 
insulin uptake from these sites is less uniform. Insulin 
should be injected subcutaneously only with a U-100 insulin 
syringe. "B-D ultra-fine" insulin syringes are good. Insulin 
syringes are available without a prescription in many states. 
If you cant purchase the syringes at a pharmacy, you can mail 
order them. Using a syringe other than a specific insulin 
syringe is dangerous since it will be difficult to measure out 
the correct dosage. 

How much insulin should I take? 

I recommend never using over 10IU. 10IU is enough to make you 
grow. 
In general Dosages used are usually 1 IU per 20 pounds of lean 
bodyweight. So a 220lb bodybuilder with 9% body-fat would use 
10iu of insulin(aprox200lb lean mass/20 = 10iu). But even 
experienced insulin users shouldn't use max dosage at the 
beginning of an insulin cycle. First-time users should start 
at a low dosage and gradually work up. For example, first 
begin with 2 IU and then increase the dosage by 1 IU every 
consecutive workout until you reach your calculated dose or 
determine a maximum personal dose(some people are more 
sensitive to insulin sides like hypoglycemia). This will allow 
the athlete to determine a dosage he can safely use. Insulin 
dosages can vary significantly among athletes and are 
dependent upon insulin sensitivity and the use of other drugs. 
Athletes using growth hormone and thyroid might have higher 
insulin requirements. 

When do I take insulin? 

It is my opinion that you should only take insulin after a 
work out, never before or when not working out, because before 
a work out you could crash and die during the workout and when 
your not working out it makes you fat. Some people disagree 
with this. IF you want, get some info from them and try it. 
But remember I told ya so. 

When do i eat after using insulin? 

Immediately!!! DO NOT TRY TO TIME YOUR CONSUMPTION OF CARBS!! 
You should immediately take a carbohydrate AND protein drink 
after taking you're insulin. I've stated this twice because it 
is very important. Even experienced insulin users can get a 
surprise now and then. 
Eat a meal at about an hour after using insulin. Consume 
another small high protein medium carb low fat meal at 2.5 
hours after the injection. keep some gatoraid on hand just to 
make sure. Remember that insulin can still work much later so 
be careful and eat if you feel hypoglycemia symptoms. 

What do I eat after using insulin? 

Some people recommend a zero fat intake for 4 hours after 
taking insulin. I do not disagree with this. But if your 
bulking you can be a little relaxed on this. But high fat 
intake after taking insulin can lead to high body fat. 
The carb/protein drink taken after the insulin shot should 
contain AT LEAST 10 grams of carbs and 5 grams of quality 
protein per IU of insulin injected with little or no 
fat(creatine taken in this drink is optional but works great). 
Before an hour passes you should eat a normal balanced 
meal(high protein low fat with carbs). At 2.5 hours after the 
injection you should Consume a small meal. keep some gatoraid 
on hand just to make sure. Remember that insulin can still 
work much later so be careful and eat if you feel hypoglycemia 
symptoms. Once again i've stated this twice because it is 
important. 

***Some insulin users recommend far less carbs than I have 
stated above. This is a personal decision you will have to 
make since it could be very dangerous...Even deadly! My 
opinion is to take the carbs and learn to diet after bulking 
if you gain too much fat.*** 

How long should/can I take insulin? 

Short cycles please because you could have side effects. It is 
suspected that you could become an insulin dependant diabetic 
but I have never seen proof, but is it worth the risk? I would 
only use it a few times a week(maximum 4 on 3 off) for no more 
than 3/4 weeks. 

What should I avoid while using insulin? 

Do not use alcohol. It lowers blood sugar, and you may 
experience dangerously low blood sugar levels. 

Do not change your workout in the middle of a cycle of 
insulin. Changes in how much you exercise can change the 
amount of insulin you can tolerate and maintain blood sugar 
levels. 

Do not take any recreational drugs at the same time as insulin 
since they could mask symptoms of hypoglycemia. 

Do not change the brand of insulin or syringe that you are 
using without first talking to a doctor or pharmacist. Some 
brands of insulin and syringes are interchangeable, while 
others are not. 

Do not use insulin if you are sick with a cold, flu, or fever. 
These illnesses may change your insulin requirements.. 

Do not use any insulin that is discolored, looks thick, has 
particles in it, or looks different from the way it looked 
when you bought it. 

Do not use OTC drugs that will cause drowsiness within 6 hours 
of using insulin. 

Do not go to sleep within 4/6 hours of using insulin since you 
can develop hypoglycemia while asleep and not have warning 
signs. 

What are the possible side effects of insulin besides 
hypoglycemia? 

Rarely, people have allergic reactions to insulin. Seek 
emergency medical attention if you experience an allergic 
reaction (difficulty breathing; closing of your throat; 
swelling of your lips, tongue, or face; or hives). 

Hypothetically, one could become an insulin dependent diabetic 
if insulin is used too long. 

references 
http://www.meso-rx.com/steroid-profiles/insulin.htm 

"Taber's Cyclopedic Medical Dictionary," Copyright © 2001 by 
F. A. Davis Co., Phil., PA 
http://www.getbulky.com/Info/Steroid_Info/insulin.html 
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catinsulin.htm 

Elisabeth R. Barton-Davis, Daria I. Shoturma, Antonio Musaro, 
Nadia Rosenthal, and H. Lee Sweeney. Viral mediated expression 
of insulin-like growth factor I blocks the aging-related loss 
of skeletal muscle function. Proc Natl Acad Sci U S A 
22;95(26):15603-7, 1998 

http://www.subscriberx.com/.SRX?Ser...Dialect=English 
http://www.rxlist.com/frame/display.cgi?drug=HUMULIN 
http://www.lillydiabetes.com/Produc...ityProfiles.cfm 
AnabolicDiabetic from elite fitness

----------


## Harvey Balboner

This article is from Anabolic Extreme, this one just scares me, I don't know about taking these 2 together.

DNP and Insulin Part 1
The perfect off cycle 
by Jason Mueller

Im sure by now that everyone is familiar with the use of insulin of bodybuilding circles. Without a doubt, insulin use is the greatest advance in the sport since GH in the early 80s. I would say that the massive size increases you have seen in the sport over the past five years have been a direct result of insulin use, more so than anything else. Insulin can also kill you.

Most of you are probably aware of DNPs use in bodybuilding. For those of you who arent familiar with DNP, which by the way stands for 2,4-Dinitrophenol, it is an unbelievable fat burning drug. If youve ever wondered how a pro bodybuilder drops down from say, 280 to 225-230 in a very short period of time, its probably because that particular individual is using DNP with a host of other drugs like thyroid, clenbuterol , etc. In fact, this bodybuilder might develop thyroid problems and balloon up and down in weight, even missing shows or looking horrible at others. Man, good thing this isnt a real person were talking about. Anyway, I digress. DNP is the greatest thing to come along in dieting since, well, I guess its about the only good thing to come along that I can think of. And, DNP will kill you quicker than insulin. 

Before we continue on, lets get real for a moment. Please do not use either insulin or DNP. Im not joking that either of them can kill you, in fact the bottle of DNP Im looking at right now lists the many horrible consequences of just touching the stuff. Be warned that you are taking your life in your hands by using either insulin or DNP. DNP is used in bug sprays for Christs sake. Now that I got that off my chest, we can continue. 

Im really not going to bore you with long and complicated explanations of how both DNP and insulin work in the body, but I do need to touch on the subject. Many of the articles written about DNP refer to its abilities to block the actions of insulin. This is true only in a limited sense. Insulin is released by pancreatic beta cells in response to elevated ATP/ADP ratios. Briefly, when your blood sugar levels rise, your ATP/ADP levels become elevated, inhibiting ATP sensitive potassium ion channels (KATP), altering the membrane potential of the pancreatic cells and causing insulin release. The key point here is that insulin will not be released unless ATP levels within the cells increase. DNP interferes with the protein complex ATP synthase, which allows for the synthesis of ATP from ADP and Pi (inorganic phosphate). Since DNP interferes with a key step in ATP production, obviously ATP levels never elevate within any cell, including pancreatic beta cells. Hence, the feedback system through the KATP channels (at least in regards to insulin release), is disabled, and you effectively make yourself a diabetic while on DNP. 

The primary action of insulin in the body is to drive glucose into muscle and liver cells (stored as glycogen) which is converted into ATP. ATP again? Since DNP reduces ATP production significantly, it again interferes with insulin by preventing a significant amount of the glucose that is pushed into cells by insulin from ever being used as energy (at least by the cell). So, what is happening to all of this energy that is being expended through the electron transport chain to turn ADP and Pi into ATP? Its thrown off as heat, and lots of it. In fact, because the amount of heat produced is a direct correlation of how much DNP is consumed, taking too much DNP will cook you from the inside out. Let me repeat this. Taking too much DNP will fry you like an egg. It doesnt sound like a pleasant way to die, does it? DNP is not one of those, hey a little did me good, more will do me better kind of substances. A little will do you good and more will burn your ass up. 

So, now we understand the ways in which DNP interferes with some of the actions of insulin. Another action of insulin (thank you God) is that it promotes transport of amino acids from the bloodstream into muscles and other cells. Insulin also increases the rate at which amino acids are incorporated into protein. Although DNP does block the release of insulin and prevents a key component of the electron transport chain (ATP synthase, remember?), it does nothing to prevent the aforementioned extremely anabolic affect of insulin. Therefore, when you use DNP, you should be administering insulin at the same time. The exogenous insulin will still work its anabolic magic while the DNP burns off reams of body fat through the resultant metabolic increase. 

Many so called Gurus are recommending incorporating DNP as a component to any steroid cycle to ensure that weight gained is purely muscle and not fat. While this certainly works great on paper, application is a little different. I am a firm believer in training and eating to grow while on a heavy cycle (and what other kind is there?) Anyone who has any kind of contact with any professional bodybuilder in the off season will see that the chicken and rice thing has been thrown out of the window and that junk food rules the day. Their drug use is of such magnitude that eating clean would simply not supply the necessary calories for growth. Have you ever tried to consume 5000+ calories while on a low fat diet? Good luck. So, while they are certainly growing like a weed in the off season, they also tend to put on a bit of fat. Big deal. Im going to let you in on a little secret. The only time those guys look like that is when they are on stage. Many people assume that the top guys are in shape all year round because they never see any pictures of them in the off season. And with good reason. Most (not all, but most) bodybuilders look like a chipmunk with a walnut in each cheek in the off season. These fellow tend to get a bit fat and bloated from their diets and heavy drug use. Now taking DNP while cycling will certainly help keep you leaner. It will also make you weaker, uncomfortable, and more quick to tire from a workout. Obviously not a good combination for consuming mass quantities while kicking ass in the gym is it? Therefore, we need a schedule for DNP administration. Im a firm believer in down time from cycles (another article me thinks?), not because of receptor down regulation but from other factors. I propose a system where the athlete uses AS for 10 weeks, similar to the system advocated by Paul Borreson, followed by three weeks of down time. During this down time, 24 days actually, the athlete uses DNP in conjunction with insulin and T3, losing body fat while maintaining lean body mass. The dosing schedule would be as follows: 

Last day of AS administration
Days 1-8 DNP with insulin and T3
Days 9-16 DNP is not used, insulin use continues, T3 continues for days 9-12 
Days 17-24 DNP with insulin and T3
BACK ON THE JUICE!! 

Psychologically this isnt the easiest system to use. Most guys who take AS never want to come off because they cant deal with the trauma of not feeling juiced. You know that feeling you have that if your car were flip over twenty times in a horrible flaming wreck it wouldnt matter because youre on and you wouldnt get hurt. Thats the feeling Im referring to, the feeling that Im strong, Im invincible and on top of the world. However, are you taking gear to give yourself some false sense of security or because you want to take your body to previously unseen levels? Every person Ive seen who takes time off between cycles (were talking three weeks here people) is healthier, bigger, and in better shape than those who dont. Additionally, by staying leaner in the off season, you have less fat to lose before a show, which will result is less muscle catabolism while dieting. I think well see the day soon where bodybuilders are staying much leaner in the off season by incorporating a system like the one Ive described above, and getting on stage much bigger.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

DNP and Insulin Part 2 
by Jason Mueller

In the last issue of Anabolic Extreme, we introduced the concept of using DNP and insulin in between steroid cycles to maintain size and reduce body fat. In Part II of this series, we'll further examine the use of these drugs and attempt to give you answers to the questions left unanswered in Part I.

Without a doubt, the biggest question people had after the first article was, "Where do I obtain DNP?" I know when people ask this question they are basically asking for an address or phone number they can call an order DNP like a pizza. I'm sorry if that's what you wanted, because it doesn't work that way. DNP is not a chemical that is very widely used, and the industries that use it are very specialized. For example, DNP is used in bug sprays. DNP is also used as a wood treatment. Railroad ties have DNP applied to them to help preserve them. Not very many companies sell DNP because it is considered a hazardous material and companies have to apply to the Department of Transportation to become exempt from certain regulations regarding the shipping and transport of these materials. So, what we are left with is a situation where there exists a very small need for DNP and it can only be obtained from a few companies. Understand that when you call these companies, you're usually dealing with someone who has a background in chemistry and are not easily conned into selling a dangerous substance to Joe Bodybuilder. However, that doesn't mean it can't be done!

The first thing I would do if I were a person seeking DNP is find out what companies actually sell this substance. There are a couple of different ways to do this. One, you can search the chemical companies on the net. There are several different chemical sites that will actually locate companies that sell given chemicals. This takes time and perseverance but is a fairly good way to locate any substance you might be seeking. The other way is to find out what companies can even ship hazardous materials through carriers like UPS. Again, these companies have to file with the Department of Transportation and be granted an exemption from certain regulations. Since this is public information, it's possible to get the list of exempt companies from the Department of Transportation. The regulations from which these companies are exempted are 49 CFR Parts 172 Subparts E and F, 173.25(a) (1) - (4), 174.3, 174.81, 175.3, 177.801, 177.848 and Part 173, Subpart E. What does this mean? How the hell should I know? What I do know is that if you write to the following address, you can get a list of companies that can ship these materials through normal carriers.

Associate Administrator for Hazardous Materials Safety, Research and Special Programs Administration
Department of Transportation Washington D.C., 20590
Attention DHM-31 

Now the great thing about a substance like DNP is that it's very hard to get. Which means that the average guy probably won't be able to obtain it. My feelings on DNP are that if you are smart enough to obtain it, you are smart enough to use it properly. However, I have noticed that some boards have posts from individuals offering to sell DNP capsules. DO NOT BUY DNP FROM THESE INDIVIDUALS!!! Let's get real for a moment. The dosage of DNP that can kill you is not significantly higher than that which is used to lose body fat. Since we are dealing with very small amounts of material, it's vitally important that the utmost care is taken when measuring DNP. Personally, my life is worth enough to me that I'm not going to trust some strangers skill in very precise measuring, unless that person has gone to school for years like a pharmacist. Once you've obtained the DNP, what's next? DNP is packed wet, moistened to about 20-25% H20 by weight. Because it is considered a volatile substance, it's packed wet to keep it exploding in transport. Before we can encapsulate the DNP, we have to remove as much of the water as possible. For the purposes of this article, I tested a small sample of DNP to determine its volatility. I took a very amount and tried to ignite it under a flame. No dice, it simply melted. I also took a small amount and subjected it to forceful compression, which is a fancy way of saying I hit it with a hammer. Still nothing. So, I assume that DNP is relatively stable. At the same time, I wouldn't try and dry it out in my oven. The most effective way I've found is to simply leave it out in the sun for a day. I've also used a desk lamp when the sun wasn't an option. Despite the results of my two simple tests, I still respect DNP and take great care in drying it out. You should too.

In order for the DNP to be measured out properly, you'll need to obtain a very accurate scale. The scale I use is accurate to 0.1 g. You can obtain scales that are more precise but they are tremendously expensive and are unnecessary for our purposes. The easiest way to find an acceptable scale is visit a smoke shop. Hopefully, everyone reading this article is familiar with the metric system. DNP is best used at a ratio of 4-5 mg per kg of bodyweight. Slightly higher dosages are more effective at burning fat, but come at the expense of an increase in discomfort and are generally impractical for most people. Knowing that 1 lb equals 2.2 kg, a 220 lb bodybuilders weighs 100 kg. Therefore, this bodybuilder would want to consume approximately 400-500 mg of DNP per day. Ideally this is consumed in two equally divided doses, one taken at about 5 p.m., the other immediately before bed. Since most of you will be using a scale that is similar to the one mentioned above, it's impossible to measure DNP with precision accuracy. Realistically capsules will range in potency from 150-300 mg per capsules. However, this is accurate enough for our purposes.

When handling DNP, the utmost in care must be taken not to destroy you house. DNP stains like nothing I've ever seen before. Its fumes will also stain just as bad as the actual powder, so you must store dried DNP in a fashion that does not allow the fumes to escape. Just to give you an example, when I first starting using DNP, I stored my dried out powder on the far corner of my kitchen counter in a flat Pyrex dish sealed in two hefty trash bags. It wasn't before very long that the entire corner of my kitchen started taking on a yellowish hue from the escaping fumes. It's best to store DNP inside a sealed Ziploc bag inside a sealed Tupperware container. When handling the actual powder, cover everything in the immediate vicinity with plastic! Wear gloves and immediately throw them away outside along with any other protective material. If you are lax in your handling of DNP, everyone will notice because your home will be stained a nice urine yellow.

DNP's Side Effects
Once you start taking DNP, the side effects begin. What follows is a listing of the joys of taking DNP.

Sweating
The first time you take DNP, you prepare yourself for some excessive sweating. Believe me when I tell you that no amount of hyperbole can prepare you for the actual ordeal you are beginning. By the second day of your DNP cycle, you should be feeling fairly moist. By day three, it's as if someone is twisting you like a wet washcloth, squeezing all of the water out of you. During my first cycle of DNP, I was working in a job that required formal attire. I had to lie to everyone at work and tell them I was very sick and feverish for five days while I was drenched in sweat. Fortunately now I work at home and am able to sweat like a pig in the comfort of my own house.

It's vitally important to drink copious amounts of water while on DNP to avoid dehydration from the excessive sweating induced by DNP. It's also important to stay as cool as possible at night while sleeping. Keep your house as cold as possible and aim at a fan at yourself at night.

Discoloration of Bodily Fluids
From the anecdotal reports we've received, everyone experiences this side effect to one degree or another. Urine becomes a dark yellow, sweat secretions stain clothes yellow, and semen takes on a yellowish tinge. Although the discoloration of bodily fluids is not harmful in and of itself, it can be quite irritating when you've managed to ruin half your shirts and stain your carpet. When I take DNP, I take care not to wear light colored clothing, especially whites. During my first DNP cycle, I ruined several white shirts by staining the collars and armpits of the shirts yellow. Additionally I managed to ruin brand new carpet in my home by laying on it while I was sweating. Unbelievably, it left yellow stains on the carpet that I cannot get out. Finally, I have carpeted bathrooms that are now stained with yellow dots from the shower water bouncing off my skin and onto the floor. DNP users should take care around any fabrics and take necessary precautions to avoid ruining them by allowing them to come into contact with bodily secretions. Once you've stained any material yellow, it's probably not coming out.

Lack of Energy/Lethargy
Obviously, any substance that interferes with your normal production of ATP is going to cause extreme lethargy. Please refer to Article I in the archives section for a detailed explanation of how DNP works in the body. By day three of a DNP cycle it becomes difficult to make it through a normal days activities. Most users will find it difficult to continue on their normal workout schedule due to the extreme lethargy experienced while using DNP. This is one of the primary reasons why DNP cycles are kept very short.

DNP Cycles
DNP cycles are created out of a need to balance the benefits of DNP with the many unpleasant side effects of the drug. For the dosing schedule of DNP, please refer to Part I of this article in the archives section. The eight-day cycles allow for significant fat loss to occur while allowing the user to recover from the trauma of using the drug. Most individuals find themselves at the end of their rope, so to speak, at the end of the eight days. Additionally, longer cycles might result in muscle catabolism as a result of decreased ATP levels within the muscle cell and an inability for the user to effectively train with weights. The dosing schedule advocated in Part I of this article allows for two brief DNP cycles during a "cleaning out" period from anabolics. Not only does this help keep bodyfat levels low, but the anabolic rebound effect experienced after a DNP cycle helps maintain lean body mass while off steroids .

Insulin
Insulin therapy is crucial to achieve the massive size exhibited by today's professional bodybuilders. However, extreme caution must be exercised when using insulin to avoid a dangerous drop in blood sugars. Compounding this problem is the fact that significant amounts of insulin must be used to achieve the desired effect. In my research, I've seen very few articles accurately state the amount of insulin that should be used to induce anabolism. Most articles quote figures that are next to useless, in the range of 1-3 iu's a few times a day. Realistically, insulin is most effective when used in the 30-40 iu's a day range, with some professional bodybuilders using 3 times that amount!

Carbohydrates must be consumed every time a dose of insulin is administered. A good rule of thumb is to consume 10 grams of carbohydrates for every 1 iu of insulin that is used. Since most doses should be in the 10 iu range, you must consume 100 grams of carbohydrate to protect yourself from hypoglycemia. These carbs should consist of a combination of simple and complex carbs. A few examples of this would be eating a banana with rice or drinking fruit juice with a baked potato. It's imperative that you always have an emergency source of simple carbohydrates on you at all times, whether it be a soft drink, candy bar, or tube of glucose paste. It's also a good idea to inform the people around you that you are using insulin so they know what to do if you start acting funny. Simply tell people that you have been diagnosed as a diabetic and go over the symptoms of getting "low" with them. I go so far as to wear a medic alert bracelet stating I'm a diabetic. Lastly, you should obtain a glucagon pen in case you really get in trouble. Glucagon has the opposite effect of insulin and will cause a massive release of glycogen from your liver and muscle cells.

While insulin will certainly cause anabolism, it also has a tendency to make you fat. The dosing schedule described in Part I of this article solves that dilemma. When insulin is used during a steroid cycle, the fat burning properties of the steroids keeps fat gain to a minimum. When it's used during the cleaning out period, the simultaneous use of DNP will actually cause a reduction in bodyfat while the insulin keeps the loss of lean body mass at a minimum.

Accessory Supplements and Drugs
While using DNP and insulin, some accessory drugs and supplements are required to ensure the safety and effectiveness of these substances. What follows is a list of these supplements and drugs, along with a brief explanation of each.

Anti-Oxidants
Anti-oxidants are of particular importance when taking DNP. In the early 1900's when DNP was used as a dieting drug in this country, a very small percentage of women talking the drug ended up with cataracts. Taking anti-oxidants like vitamin C and vitamin E are vitally important to reduce any risk of developing cataracts and to reduce the damage caused by the increased production of free radicals. Vitamin C can also be beneficial due to its cortisol suppressing abilities when taken in high dosages so consume about 10 grams a day in divided dosages. Vitamin E should be supplemented at a rate of about a 1000 iu's per day.

Glycerol
Glycerol has been shown in some studies to aid in muscle hydration. Dehydration is always an issue when using DNP due to the extreme sweating it causes. Even slight dehydration can cause catabolism in muscle cells, so staying properly hydrated becomes vitally important when using an agent like DNP. Use 3 tbsp a day in divided dosages and try to consume a gallon of water per day.

Carbohydrate Drinks
As stated earlier, bodybuilders using insulin to induce anabolism always run the risk of dropping blood glucose to dangerous levels. Carbohydrate drinks or supplements like Carboplex are quick, efficient ways to ensure you are getting the necessary carbohydrates you need every time you administer insulin. Shoot for 10 grams of carbs for every iu of insulin used.

T3 Thyroid
DNP use will cause a significant decrease in the production of thyroid hormones as your body attempts to counter its significant increase in temperature. As such, supplemental doses of T3 thyroid become crucial to maximize the effectiveness of DNP's fat burning characteristics. T3, available as Cynomel in Mexico, should be used at a rate of 25-50 mcg per day. It's also possible to use triatricol, available over the counter as a dietary supplement here in the US, failing acquisition of Cytomel or Cynomel. Triatricol should be supplemented at a rate of 1000-2000 mcg per day.

Chromium Picolinate
Chromium Picolinate is a chelated form of chromium, an essential co-factor for the proper function of insulin in the body. Chromium increases the absorbability of insulin, helping to reduce body fat and build lean muscle. Most people suffer from deficient levels of this mineral since most foods do not contain chromium. Athletes should supplement chromium picolinate at 200 mcg per day.

DNP and insulin can be combined synergistically for a powerful anabolic/lipotropic combination. Athletes considering the use of these substances must be made aware of all the potential side effects and dangers associated with these drugs. If you are considering using either of these substances, please carefully consider the information presented in this two part series. Hopefully we will help you minimize the risks and enjoy more of the benefits of these powerful drugs.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

another from anabolic extreme.

Insulin : The Most Anabolic Hormone 
by Grendel

Look back through picture archives of bodybuilding and you will be struck by a startling fact. In the last half-decade bodybuilders have been getting much larger much quicker. Certain professionals have added twenty pounds to their contest weight in one season, after having seemingly reached a plateau. The bodybuilding audience loves to hear that this weight gain is due to some secret drug or some newly discovered gene therapy. Elaborate theories are developed to explain these rapid weight gains and the professionals themselves are not helpful; they claim that it's the new X-brand supplement that's doing it and leave it at that.

The truth is that bodybuilders have discovered the most anabolic hormone produced by the body, insulin. Additionally, insulin has the benefit of being not only legal and over the counter in most states, but it is very cheap. A bottle costs less then thirty dollars and there is no need to worry about counterfeits. By correctly using insulin, in conjunction with human growth hormone and anabolic steroids , modern professionals have added pounds of mass onto seemingly stagnant physiques.

This chapter will give a brief overview of insulin and the methods by which its anabolic action is exerted. We will outline how to correctly and safely use insulin both to gain size and to prepare for a contest (or simply diet).

Insulin: The Overview
Insulin is a peptide hormone, secreted by the pancreatic islets of Langerhans. Insulin promotes glucose utilization, protein synthesis, and regulates the metabolism of sugar. Insulin travels until it reaches receptor sites on cells. At these sites insulin facilitates the transport of glucose and amino acids across the cell membrane to be used inside the cell for energy and protein synthesis. This is insulin's anabolic effect, not only in super-saturating the cells with nutrients, but also helping to volumize the cell.

Insulin Safety:
There are significant risks that accompany the use of insulin. The greatest risk is an over-dose of insulin, which leads to hypoglycemic shock. This is not an overdose in the typical sense of the word; in this case it means that too much insulin was administered for the amount of glucose in the bloodstream. To this end, it is important to choose the correct type of insulin and to know when it peaks and the effective period of action of the drug in your body. This information is provided later in this chapter.

The symptoms of insulin shock are easy to recognize.

Distress is relatively rapid, usually in a matter of minutes. 

Hunger. 

Sweating. 

Cold, clammy feeling. 

Paleness. 

Trembling, anxiety. 

Rapid heartbeat. 

Feeling of weakness or faintness. 

Irritability and change in mood or personality. 

Loss of consciousness. 

Treatment:

Feed the person a source of quickly absorbed sugar. If the person is conscious, table sugar, fruit juice, honey, a non-diet soft drink, or any other available sugar source will do. If the person is unconscious, do not try to force sugar or liquid down his throat. Honey, granulated sugar, or a special capsule (such as D-glucose) containing concentrated sugars, which some diabetics carry, can be carefully placed under the tongue where it is absorbed into the body. However, this may be difficult to do. 

There is another rapid form of intervention that anyone using insulin should know about; a glucagon pen. Injectable glucagon is a hormone, normally produced in the pancreas, which has effects opposite to those of insulin. It is commonly used to treat hypoglycemia or low blood sugar. It may also be used to relax parts of the gastrointestinal tract for certain examinations. It is not a controlled substance. In the event of the onset of hypoglycemia, this emergency injection will pull your blood sugar back up. If you are using insulin, you should have one of these pens with you at all times. 

Take the person to a hospital emergency room as quickly as possible. Severe insulin reactions can be fatal. Do not be afraid of getting into "trouble", the use of insulin is legal. You will certainly get a lecture about how crazy it is to use insulin, but you will not be arrested or detained in anyway.

It is extremely important to have someone who you can trust monitor you when you are using insulin. They should be aware of the signs of insulin shock as well as the course of action to follow in the event that you do slip into a hypoglycemic state. Some insulin users will go so far as to purchase a medic alert bracelet that indicates them as a diabetic in the even that they pass out in public.

During a bulking phase, when calorie intake is deliberately high, insulin shock is not likely to be a problem assuming that post injection nutrition is precise (as outlined later in the chapter). In the even that you begin to feel any of the above symptoms immediately begin to consume the most simple sugars you can find, particularly look for glucose polymers and dextrose. Avoid fructose, as it is ineffective at raising blood sugar levels rapidly.

In the even that you are using insulin in dieting, do not be afraid to "blow your diet" by eating candy if you feel your blood sugar getting dangerously low. Your diet is not worth your life.

Types of Insulin:
There are three important characteristics that differentiate the available types of modern insulin. To properly use insulin in bodybuilding it is important to know the following characteristics:

Onset:
the time it takes the injected insulin to reach the blood stream and begin to work.
Peak:
the time period in which the insulin is working it's hardest to lower the blood sugar.
Duration:
the length of time the insulin will be working in the bloodstream. It is important to remember that insulin is an indiscriminate storage hormone. It doesn't care if its storing fat or glucose. Therefore fat intake should be as low as possible during the effective period of the insulin in the body. This will help prevent excessive fat gain. 

For bodybuilding purposes we will only be concerned with three types of insulin; Humalin "R", Humalin "N" and Humalog are the most useful types of insulin. The other varieties are mixes of the above types in set ratios.

Humalin "N" is the longest acting insulin; it is active in the body for 24 hours. Additionally, it peaks several times throughout the day. Humalin "N' is useful in the high calorie off-season when there will always be an abundant supply of glucose. However, even the most dedicated bodybuilder who is eating many small meals may run into serious trouble in the insulin peak corresponds to a period of low blood sugar. Also, the long duration of Humalin "N' means that the bodybuilder must adhere to a low fat diet throughout the day, which is incongruously with the eating necessary to achieve brutal size.

Humalin "R" is known as the rapid insulin. The manufacturers claim that this type of insulin is active in the body for up to six hours; in reality it's closer to four and a half hours. The onset time of "R" is roughly thirty minutes and the drug peaks in one and a half to two and a half hours after injection.

Humalog is the fastest acting insulin. It has duration of about 2 hours, peaks in fifteen minutes, and is ideal for bodybuilding purposes because it is out of the body quickly. The speed at which Humalog works is beneficial because it allows us more precise control and lets us know exactly when food needs to be consumed.

Insulin Injection Procedure:
Insulin can be injected intravenously, intramuscularly, or subcutaneously. Injection insulin into the veins is creepy, but safe. However, it is not necessary to do this, as injection insulin into muscle or under the skin is just as effective.

The injection site, exercise, and the accuracy of the dosage measurement, the depth of injection and by environmental temperatures, can affect insulin absorption. To obtain consistency in daily insulin absorption and action, you should vary injection sites within the same anatomical region. The abdomen provides an excellent area for consistent absorption of insulin, whereas the leg and arm areas are often affected more by exercise. Repeated injection in the same area may cause a delay in absorption whereas massaging the site of injection may lead to an increased rate of absorption. Insulin should be injected at a 90-degree angle using an insulin syringe (25 unit, 30 unit, 50 unit, or 100 unit size) or with an insulin pen. If redness, pain, or lumps are noted at the injection site, this area should be avoided until the problem goes away.

Be sure to follow proper sterilization procedures. Wipe down the injection area with alcohol. The insulin needle is very thin so bleeding should be minimal. However, press a swab of cotton soaked in alcohol over the injection site after you withdraw the needle. This will protect almost entirely against infection.

An increase in blood flow to an injection site will increase the rate that insulin is absorbed. So, exercise will cause insulin to be absorbed more rapidly, because blood flow has increased to the exerted muscle groups. You will need to either inject less insulin or eat more carbohydrates after exercise. Rubbing the injected area increases blood flow, and hence, absorption.

Post Injection Meals and Supplements:
Depending on the onset time of the insulin type you are using you have varying lengths of time in which to ingest the post-insulin meal. Generally your post insulin meals should follow these guidelines.

60-80 grams of a good quality protein powder. Whey protein is ideal. This is taken immediately after the injection. 

7 grams of simple carbohydrates (not fructose as it does not raise blood sugar quickly enough) per IU of insulin injected. Every 15-20 minutes after the first shot, take a few glucose tablets. This is will increase the amount of glucose available to your body for storage. 

200 mg of chromium picolinate (this is optional). 

200 mg of lipoic acid (this is optional). 

30 mg vanadyl sulfate (this is optional). 

2000 mg of hydroxy citric acid (this is optional). 

5-7 grams of creatine monohydrate. This is crucial. 

5-7 grams of glutamine powder. This is also crucial. 

The total amount of insulin that you will be using daily is roughly 15-45 IUs depending on how many carbohydrates you can eat that day. During dieting periods, the total amount of insulin will be greatly reduced.

Typically, three injections of insulin are used daily. The first is taken immediately upon awaking; this is an appropriate time to use the Humalin "R". The second shot is taken mid-day and Humalog is recommended. The last injection is taken immediately after the workout of the day. If you are doing a double split training program, then take one shot after each workout and adjust your other injection accordingly. Do not take an injection too late at night; you want to be able to stay awake through the entire period of action so you can monitor yourself for signs of low blood sugar.

Anyone who is going to use insulin should take some time to familiarize him or herself with the glycemic index. The glycemic index is a ranking of foods based on how they effect the body's blood sugar levels. There are many resources that provide elaborate listing of many types of foods including fast foods. For our purposes it is merely important to identify the foods with high glycemic index scores to consume with the insulin injection. Below is a list of foods (or sugars) that scored very highly on the glycemic index.

Whole Foods or Candies

Jelly Beans 

Dates 

Sugar types
(in ascending order; Maltose elevates blood sugar the most)

Lactose 

Honey 

High fructose corn syrup 

Glucose 

Glucose tablets 

Maltodextrin 

Maltose 

Conclusion
For many, insulin may seem like the perfect bodybuilding drug. It's legal, cheap, effective, and easy to obtain. However, the decision to use insulin is not one that can be made lightly. At worst, the misuse or abuse of anabolic steroids will probably result in no more than elevated liver enzymes and a host of undesirable cosmetic side effects. Improper use of insulin will result in much more serious consequences, including death. Bodybuilders must first ask themselves if they possess the necessary maturity and intelligence to responsibly use this hormone. Look before you leap my friends.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

This chart show how long & how active the different types of slin are in the body.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

This is from insulin .txt on the ripped canadians board. 
INSULIN AND GROWTH HORMONE 
Growth hormone (GH) is one of the most sought after bodybuilding drugs due to its' legendary abilities to strip off body fat and increase muscle mass. The former is accomplished through direct lipolysis (fat release from adipocytes), which GH does to an incredible degree. Muscle mass acquisition is accomplished through: the direct stimulation of protein synthesis, increasing amino acid uptake by muscle cells, and by greatly stimulating IGF-1 synthesis in the liver. It is this last point that is of interest to us because it is the main anabolic mechanism for GH, and it is also where insulin comes in to play. More than half of GHs' anabolic effect is due to IGF-1 production, but unfortunately this is quite often wasted. This is because IGF-1 has an extremely short half life in the bloodstream, so it usually doesn't reach many target tissues (muscles for our interest) to exert maximum anabolic effect. To rectify this situation, insulin can be used to increase the amount of an IGF-1 binding protein (specifically IGF1-BP3) that actually helps IGF-1 to reach the muscles and exert its' extreme anabolism. Insulin also reduces the amount of "bad" IGF1 BP's, (BP's 2 and 4) that would normally interfere with IGF-1 uptake and use by muscle. To say that there is a synergistic effect between insulin and GH doesn't do the combination justice. It makes me shudder to think of the hundreds of thousands of dollars spent on GH, without using it to the maximum anabolic potential. From a fat loss perspective, GH is incredible. It should directly negate the lipogenic effect of insulin, leaving you with one KICK ASS combination.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

I do not know the origin, but this has been passed around quite a few times.

THE SKINNY ON INSULIN 

There has been increasing popularity, and curiosity, concerning exogenous use of "the most anabolic hormone in the body". This makes it necessary to inform people how to maximise muscle mass acquisition and minimise horrid body fat accumulation when using it. The following is a detailed description of the effects of exogenous insulin use, combined with several other common bodybuilding drugs, from a muscle anabolism and fat catabolism point of view. 
*WARNING* 
Morons and bodybuilding novices should not consider insulin use, because it has one of the highest potentials for danger of all bodybuilding drugs. Its' use requires complete discipline and control over ones' environment. Insulin misuse should not be taken lightly because death's from it occur almost weekly. If that doesn't scare you, consider this: it can make you very, VERY, fat. 
Before we delve in to the insulin alchemy, we should understand why insulin does such a good job of muscle and fat accumulation. Of course insulin is known as "the storage hormone", which means that it stores various macronutrients in different body tissues. Protein storage comes directly from amino acid uptake and protein synthesis in skeletal muscle. This is what we want. Fat storage comes from: directly reducing fat release from fat cells (adipocytes), increasing the rate at which the other macronutrients are converted in to fat, and inducing fat storage. This is what we don't want. Carbohydrate storage also occurs, but only significantly in special circumstances (discussed later). Now the fun part. 

INSULIN AND ANABOLIC STEROIDS 
Of course when everyone thinks of bodybuilding drugs anabolic steroids (AS) are the first things to come to mind, but how do they work with insulin? VERY WELL! AS decrease insulin induced fat accumulation through a number of ways. One is through creatine synthetase, which is an enzyme that goes crazy after workouts trying to store carbohydrates in the muscles (as glycogen, creatine phosphate etc.). For every gram of carbohydrate stored in muscle, roughly four grams of water go along with it (this is how creatine monohydrate achieves such dramatic results). How does this relate to insulin and AS? Well, the "harder" AS (exemplified by oxymethelone) increase creatine synthetase levels dramatically, giving insulin a place to do its' job and store carbohydrates. Okay, this also counts for a combined anabolic effect, but it prevents insulin from converting any "excess" carbohydrate in to fat (which would subsequently be stored)! AS also decrease levels of the main fat storage enzyme that insulin increases (called lipoprotein lipase). A big effect is through glucocorticoid antagonism, which means that AS indirectly increase insulin sensitivity (as well as act anti-catabolically). This allows insulin to bind to its' receptors more easily and accomplish its' job rather, than converting more macronutrients in to fat. Finally, the demand for nutrients by muscles is so high, in an AS enhanced state, that there is rarely any excess of nutrients to actually be stored as fat! A mere 400 mgs of enanthate didn't allow me to accumulate fat whether I was using insulin or not. 
From a muscular anabolic perspective, there is a synergistic effect between AS and insulin. This is because they both directly stimulate protein synthesis as well as other mechanisms. One such mechanism involves AS hepatic mediated somatomedin release. Simply put: IGF-1 production in the liver. Again, the more powerful the AS, the more IGF-1 release, with orals having a much greater effect than injectables. Insulin increases the duration of time that IGF-1 is active in the bloodstream, and enhances receptor mediated IGF-1 activity (all through enhancing specific IGF-1 binding proteins). Another great combined effect is that insulin reduces the amount of Sex Hormone Binding Proteins (SHBP) in the blood stream. This allows more AS to be active and do their job of making you grow! Great effects were seen while using 10 units of insulin only three times a week, with AS. For the first few weeks of my next cycle I'm not going off the stuff, and I expect the effects to be scary! 

INSULIN AND THE C/A/E STACK 
In case you've been living on Mars for the past few years, CAE stands for Caffeine, Aspirin, and Ephedrine. This stack has been shown to synergistically strip off fat, while preserving muscle mass. It is considered here because it is the minimum requirement, while using insulin, to prevent you from looking like the StayPuft marshmallow man. Also of benefit is that it is cheap and easily accessible. Using three times a day helps slow the fat accumulation, but strict dietary control is also necessary. The ephedrine: suppresses appetite, stimulates thermogenesis, and promotes and fat release from cells (beta receptor, and catecholamine, mediated), while the other two components of the stack increase thermogenesis by inhibiting certain enzymes and transmitters that try to slow down the thermic effect. Ultimately the appetite suppression effectiveness of ephedrine wears off, but this is replaced by a greater thermogenic effect (5-deiodinase, or Beta-3, mediated). The CAE stack does nothing for muscle anabolism in a hyper caloric situation, but that's what the insulin is for. 

INSULIN AND CLENBUTEROL 
This "soon to be classic" post-cycle stack not only increases muscle mass, but keeps fat off at the same time. Fat loss from clen is legendary for the first two weeks. After that time, the beta-2 receptors that it activates, attenuate (because of the extremely high binding specificity), dropping the fat burning effects to minimal levels. There should still be beta-1 receptor activation (which stimulates fat release from adipocytes) and beta-3 stimulation (the big thermogenic wonders), because they attenuate slower or not at all (respectively) compared to beta-2 receptors. Clen is a much better fat burner than ephedrine, due not only to its' higher receptor specificity, but also due to it's extremely long half life (the exact reason it's not approved for use in humans). This means that the drug is constantly burning fat, especially at night when serum glucose, and insulin, are low. Using aspirin and caffeine might slow the receptor attenuation, or at least increase the thermogenesis while its there (I can certainly attest to this!). Why hasn't anyone done this sooner? Clen, like AS, directly combats the fat storing enzyme that insulin promotes (lipoprotein lipase again) in white fat. However it actually increases this enzymatic activity in brown fat (hence the thermogenesis) and muscle. The latter event could promote muscle anabolism through a similar mechanism to HMB, or at least increases muscular fat storage (merely increasing muscle size). This may not seem significant, but the way that people are going nuts over synthol, you never know! The mechanism of action of clens' muscle building effect is not known, but it appears to be anti-catabolic rather than directly anabolic. It should be noted that this anticatabolism is not beta receptor mediated , and therefore does not attenuate. At any rate, the combined effect of the two drugs can be noticeable muscle gain while keeping fat off for the first two weeks. Can fat accumulation be slowed with this stack continue past this time? I'll let you know! 

There has been increasing popularity, and curiosity, concerning exogenous use of "the most anabolic hormone in the body". This makes it necessary to inform people how to maximize muscle mass acquisition and minimize nasty body fat accumulation when using it. The following is the second article dealing with the effects of exogenous insulin use, combined with several other bodybuilding drugs and supplements, from a muscle anabolism and fat catabolism point of view. Part I outlined insulin use combined with: anabolic steroids, the C/A/E stack, and clenbuterol. 

INSULIN AND GROWTH HORMONE 
Growth hormone (GH) is one of the most sought after bodybuilding drugs due to its' legendary abilities to strip off body fat and increase muscle mass. The former is accomplished through direct lipolysis (fat release from adipocytes), which GH does to an incredible degree. Muscle mass acquisition is accomplished through: the direct stimulation of protein synthesis, increasing amino acid uptake by muscle cells, and by greatly stimulating IGF-1 synthesis in the liver. It is this last point that is of interest to us because it is the main anabolic mechanism for GH, and it is also where insulin comes in to play. More than half of GHs' anabolic effect is due to IGF-1 production, but unfortunately this is quite often wasted. This is because IGF-1 has an extremely short half life in the bloodstream, so it usually doesn't reach many target tissues (muscles for our interest) to exert maximum anabolic effect. To rectify this situation, insulin can be used to increase the amount of an IGF-1 binding protein (specifically IGF1-BP3) that actually helps IGF-1 to reach the muscles and exert its' extreme anabolism. Insulin also reduces the amount of "bad" IGF1 BP's, (BP's 2 and 4) that would normally interfere with IGF-1 uptake and use by muscle. To say that there is a synergistic effect between insulin and GH doesn't do the combination justice. It makes me shudder to think of the hundreds of thousands of dollars spent on GH, without using it to the maximum anabolic potential. From a fat loss perspective, GH is incredible. It should directly negate the lipogenic effect of insulin, leaving you with one KICK ASS combination. 

INSULIN AND THYROID HORMONES 
With the huge increases in fat mass often accompanying insulin use, it seems like a simple solution to use thyroid hormone. Unfortunately, this doesn't work out very well. The reason is that thyroid hormone (specifically T3 and possibly T4) increases the amount of the "bad" IGF1-BP's mentioned earlier;IGFBP2 and IGFBP4. This may not seem like a big deal if one is not using drugs to stimulate IGF-1 synthesis, but IGF-1 levels are naturally stimulated through acts like stretching, and even natural testosterone /GH increases. All of these things normally accompany workouts (if you know what you're doing), which is the best time to take insulin. So by having all of the free IGF-1 bound by IGFBP3s' evil siblings, much of the anabolic effect of insulin is lost! Since T3 (triiodothyronine) is the main culprit, does that mean that T4 (tetraiodothyronine) can be used with no detrimental effect? NO, because T4 is mostly effective by converting to T3, which leaves you with the same problem. In fact, T4 could very well do the same thing. So if you want to maximize the anabolic effectiveness of insulin while minimizing bodyfat accumulation, use another fat burner and leave the thyroid alone. 

INSULIN AND CREATINE 
These compounds may have an anti-synergistic effect on each other, meaning that the combined effect is less than the sum of the individual effects. This possibility exists due to both components' ability to store water in muscle cells. If only a certain amount of water can be stored in the cells through each mechanism of action, then the anti-synergistic condition would exist. Although this condition is unlikely, it is worth mentioning for future experimentation purposes (lab rats know where to contact me). One definite advantage of this combination is that creatine is best absorbed by the muscles when insulin serum levels are high, insuring maximum effectiveness. BTW-if one is not doing something as fundamental as using creatine , there is no way they should be using insulin (so basically insulin use requires creatine use). 

INSULIN AND HCA 
Getting straight to the point, unless you are a moron and are eating fat during insulin use, or you have crappy insulin sensitivity, HCA is the second most effective fat gain inhibitor next to clenbuterol (which is only more effective due to its' ridiculously long half life). Hydroxy Citric Acid (HCA) is the main ingredient in Citrimax, and is a bargain in terms of its': relative effectiveness (when using insulin), cost (cheap, cheap, cheap), and availability. It works by inhibiting an enzyme called ATP citrate ly(s)ase (ACL), which basically converts ingested carbs to fat (which insulin promptly stores). This is normally NOT a big deal since ACL levels are normally low in most humans. However, insulin drastically increases ACL levels (which should make sense based on what you now know about insulin) accounting for most of the, responsible use, fat gain associated with insulin use. This is the most exciting find since the discovery of insulin as an anabolic! Using insulin and not gaining fat while gaining muscle? What a concept! Although I don't like to go into the details of use directly, I believe it is warranted here. 500-750mgs HCA should be taken with or within half an hour after the insulin shot. The usually recommended 250mgs is ineffective in dealing with the drastic increase in ACL levels. The HCA is taken with the shot because both start to work on about one half hour, so the HCA can begin to be effective at the same time that insulin is trying to increase ACL levels. This regimen (only 3X500mgs HCA) prevented fat gain during a day when I used 3 separate insulin shots! To make things even better there is a mild glycogen storage property associated with HCA use. Since ingested carbs cannot be converted to, or stored as, fat, they are generally stored (due to insulin) as glycogen in muscle giving the user a mild but noticeable pump (similar to the first day of creatine use). To end this portion of the list, I give HCA my highest recommendation as the number 1 supplement to use with insulin! 

INSULIN AND FLAX SEED OIL 
Short and sweet. Don't use flax seed oil with insulin, because it is fat and *will* be stored. The fat storage rules totally change when insulin is involved (I even avoid vitamin E capsules because mine are oil based). 

INSULIN AND CLENBUTEROL UPDATE 
This may look like an ideal combination at first, but research has shown why my muscle gains with this combo were minimal. Clen reduces insulin sensitivity, which means that insulin will have a much harder time doing its' anabolic job on muscle tissue. In addition to storing amino acids as muscle, insulin also stores carbs in muscle (which gives a very "full" look to the muscles), which reduced insulin sensitivity also hinders. This is also combined with the fact that clen reduces Glut-4 transporters (which allow glucose passage, and subsequent storage, into muscle) in skeletal muscle which probably accounts for clens' ability to reduce muscle glycogen concentration. On a lighter note, the fat burning effects of clen are potentiated by aspirin and caffeine (through personal experience) but still die off after a few weeks. Overall the only time I would recommend this combination occurs when coming off a cycle and every bit of anabolism is needed, otherwise the two drugs have a bad effect (from an anabolic standpoint) on each other. 
SIMPLE TIPS TO MAXIMIZE ANABOLISM AND MINIMIZE FAT GAIN WITH INSULIN USE 
-USE HCA 
- use testosterone enhancing compounds to increase hepatic IGF-1 production 
- only use insulin first thing in the morning or during/after workouts 
- don't consume *any* fat 2 hours before (due to digestion time) or one hour after (due to induced enzyme activity) insulin use 
- stretch to locally increase IGF-1 levels 
- continually eat protein spread over the 4-5 hour duration of insulin activity 
Finally, my favourite tip from Docroid: (I) use one shot of insulin just before a one hour workout and another shot two hours after the first. This creates synergism between the activity of the two shots by the later shot increasing in activity at the same time as the first shot decreases in activity, giving one a steady high insulin level at the most important time for anabolism! The only time I can say that I have seen dramatic results from insulin use (in terms of muscle anabolism) occurs when I do this "technique". HOWEVER, this is *very* tricky, in terms of serum glucose levels, even for seasoned insulin users. After using for a while, one can get used to the "feel" of insulin, blood sugar crashes, feeding times etc. but things change when one has a high level of insulin for 3-4 hours straight. I've had to eat every hour for three hours during one of my first attempts at this technique, but every two hours some other attempts. This is the only time I don't feel secure with my own insulin use. It's actually a good thing I can now recognize what a blood sugar crash feels like or I'd probably be dead due to this technique. I don't recommend this technique to anyone (and if that's not a big deal to you, just remember who is writing this) but if you feel like using it, make sure that you have had a couple of, (horrible) insulin induced, serum glucose crashes so you can recognize the early warning signs for when you have them (and you *will* have them). 

INSULIN AND ANDROSTENDIONE 
This combo has potential due to the interesting ability of insulin to increase levels of 17B hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase(17B), which is the enzyme that converts andro. into testosterone. If the increase is anything near the 17B levels that women have, this could become the stack for "natural" Ïbodybuilders. Another possible benefit of this stack is the idea that insulin probably exhibits mild anti-aromatase properties. If this occurs to any significant level it could be great in increasing the 17B levels even more! Although I hate to rain on this theory parade, I have to say that I can't notice ANY anti-aromatase activity from insulin(see first update section). Other possible benefits of this stack are shown in the first part of this series under: 
"INSULIN AND ANABOLIC STEROIDS". Of course any potential similarities with AS would be drastically minimized with andro. It should be noted that the term "natural" is used quite loosely. 

INSULIN AND CAPTOPRIL 
Captopril is an angiotensin converting enzyme(ACE)inhibitor. Its' medical function is to reduce blood pressure. The reason it is included here is because it can have great effects with insulin and AS. I wouldn't reccomend captopril to anyone unless you are hypertensive or are using AS, because it can drop blood pressure to a sub-normal level. A reason captopril is so great is because it increases endogenous growth hormone levels, which you know can be amazing, assuming you've read last month's article. Another benefit to captopril is its' decrease in protein urea(protein loss in urine). No other drug I'm aware of, including AS, GH, or insulin, does this. This means that there will be more protein for those other anabolic drugs to assimilate! Another great use of captopril is the fat loss effect it has. For me it removes the necessity of HCA while using insulin (with AS). Although I still use one 250mgs of HCA/day just for good measure, I could probably get away witho!ut it despite the extreme carb intake after a workout. On a more esoteric note, long term captopril use actually prevents the formation of new Alpha2 adregenic receptors, which would further potentiate fat loss. Also, water retention is minimized through captopril use, which ties into the blood pressure effects. A potential risk while using captopril with insulin is that both drugs do a good job of making one tired/sleepy. Add in a late night, high intensity workout and you'rer ready for bedtime. One can NOT fall asleep while using insulin or you would experience all of the dangerous side effects associated with its' use. A final warning about captopril is that it increases the retention of potassium which makes hyperkalemia (too much potassium)a possibility. Unexcessive intake of this electrolyte should allow for avoidance of any problems in most people. This stack really doesn't have any problems associated with it, as long as common sense is used. It is merely a matter !of responsibility to point out every potential problem, sim!ply so it can be avoided. It should be noted that beta agonists and even working out increase proteinurea. 

INSULIN AND ANABOLIC STEROIDS UPDATE 
I hyped up insulin and AS in the first article in this series and I don't take any of it back. Simply put: this combo rocks! Using these compounds I put on 10lbs in 4days! It wasn't fat or subcutaneous water so it had to be muscle! Okay, it was just intracellular water, but the results are still dramatic to say the least. Three 14IU shots a day keeps my body in a ridiculously powerful state of anabolism. I recommend that 100grams of easily digestible protein be consumed during the 4 hour duration of the drug (while juicing). At this time it can be assumed that every gram will be assimilated. My HCA use is down to every third shot of insulin, and that may be slightly unnecessary. Please note that I am also using captopril which exhibits fat loss characteristics. I have no other big tips to offer, except (I'd) use insulin as much as possible while on a heavy cycle. Since I'm getting gyno while using anti-estrogens, I have to say that the anti-aromatase ability of insuli!n is next to non-existent. I'd like to note that another AS/insulin user was also using GH and still gaining fat, although I don't know what his eating was like. 

INSULIN AND BETA-AGONIST UPDATE 
I now realize that the use of beta-andregenic agonists is useless while on insulin. They decrease insulin sensitivity and increase cortisol levels. Their fat loss abilities are overshadowed by the negative effects on insulin and anabolism. HCA should prevent any responsible use fat gain, making use of these compounds all the more futile. The only time I'd recommend clen and insulin is when coming off a cycle(I obviously don't buy the "clen is not anabolic" theory). 

QUICK INSULIN USE TIP 
Although nocturnal feedings are effective in keeping positive nitrogen balance, and decreasing the diurnal (daily) morning cortisol rush, they should not be used while using insulin during the day. These nocturnal feedings may prevent insulin sensitivity from improving as much as normal, which would lead to less anabolism and greater fat gain. The use of AS or doing insulin shots only after workouts negate this suggestion. 

STATEMENT ABOUT PERMANENT INSULIN DEPENDANCE 
This potential side effect has been WAY too hyped by the anti-insulin propogandists. The idea of your own pancreas shutting down insulin production due to exogenous use is silly, and requires massive irresponsible use over extended time periods. Using myself as an example, I've been using insulin for 7 months straight. "WHAT?! Why did my pancreas not explode long ago?" You ask. For a simple reason: responsible use. I think that peoples fear of becoming dependant on insulin stems from minor knowledge about the testosterone feedback loop and AS cycles. Another part of this moronic recipe is peoples'ignorance about their own body and that brilliant bull**** anti-insulin propaganda. Quick lesson. Your body(beta cells of the pancreas)produces insulin in response to increased serum glucose levels, specific amino acids etc. As long as you don't shut this mechanism down from exogenous insulin use for long periods of time there should be no pr!oblems(unless you're ****ed to begin with). This means that you'd have to use insulin for 12 hours a day(3 perfectly spaced out shots)for over three months while insuring that you are not stimulating endogenous insulin production. Only a moron could do this which makes me wonder why it doesn't happen all the time). Another problem could arise if one uses an insulin shot every day at the same time for months on end. For example if one did a shot upon arising for many months, prior to eating. After a while the body would become conditioned(due to external/internal cues) to not produce insulin at that time. [note:I used morning insulin shots for 4 months without adverse effects] This situation could be easily remedied by tapering down the dosage of insulin over a period of weeks (although I hesitate to make the connection with AS). The bottom line is that using insulin before/after workouts for any length of time will not shut down the beta cells for long enough to cause this !problem. Remember that the beta cells are normally shut do!wn for at least 8 hours a day, while sleeping, and this happens for 80 years without adverse effect.

----------


## Doc M

I want to add a little to this post, as I am sure it is probably going to entice members to think about giving slin a try..

Slin is VERY effective, but it can also be VERY dangerous..If you are unsure of what doses to start off with, don't start!! Do research, and then do some more..Make sure you have all of your ducks in line before thinking about running this powerful drug..Nothing would be worse then starting a cycle and finishing it with life long diabetes that has to be managed via injections..Moral of the story..Be cautious and be smart..

Doc M

----------


## Harvey Balboner

Not sure who wrote this:

USE: IS IT WORTH IT? 
Although I despise the anti-insulin propaganda, which I have contributed to in the past, it does have some merit. Personally I wouldn't care about people dying from insulin use, if only it didn't expose this drug in a negative light. I simply see insulin screwups as somebody sticking **** into their bodies that they know nothing about(meaning: it is on 8 thier 8 head).But in my position I have to wonder why the person tried the stuff in the first place. Lately I've been quite curious about peoples'insulin use because, to be honest, the **** just isn't that great! Don't get me wrong I'd never recommend another AS cycle without it, and you'd have to be a moron to spend $8000. on GH without learning the finer points of insulin use...but there's no reason for people to be using this stuff on a "try it and see" basis. Personally I wouldn't let some guy in an article stop me from trying this normally safe (with responsible use) drug, and I would never try to dis!suade anyone who "has to know" that it is like. But seriously, there's no other reason, for anyone not trying to maximize muscle mass, to use this drug. I don't like it but it's the truth, so I have to report it. For me(the genetic loser of the century), insulin doesn't do much without AS. I will always use it as a training aid, but that's only because I've already gone through the bull**** of planning out my body's reaction to the stuff. I also like the fact that I've come to know my body better than I could have without insulin, but that's only because I've had (too) many sugar crashes to help me feel my serum glucose status. To end this depressing section I have to restate that this is not intended as some "life-saving", anti-insulin propaganda. I'm just stating that insulin doesn't do that much (notable exceptions already mentioned) and certainly doesn't deserve all the hype (good or bad). [I think I'm going to cry now.] 
Description: This description was taken directly from Brian Raupp's Anabolix Research page since this drug is so dangerous and his description is by far the most comprehensive that I have found on the internet. 
Insulin is a hormone produced in the pancreas which helps to regulate glucose levels in the body. Medically, it is typically used in the treatment of diabetes. Recently, insulin has become quite popular among bodybuilders due to the anabolic effect it can offer. With well-timed injections, insulin will help to bring glycogen and other nutrients to the muscles. 

In America, regular human insulin is available without a prescription by the name of Humulin R by Eli Lilly and Company. It costs about $20 for a 10 ml vial with a strength of 100 IU per ml. Eli Lilly and Company also produces 5 other insulin formulations, but none of these should be used by bodybuilders. Humulin R is the safest because it takes effect quickly and has the shortest duration of activity. The other insulin formulations remain active for a longer time period and can put the user in an unexpected state of hypoglycemia. 

Hypoglycemia occurs when blood glucose levels are too low. It is a commonand potentially fatal reaction experienced by insulin users. Before an athlete begins taking insulin, it is critical that he understands the warning signs and symptoms of hypoglycemia. The following is a list of symptoms which may indicate a mild to moderate hypoglycemia: hunger, drowsiness, blurred vision, depressive mood, dizziness, sweating, palpitation, tremor, restlessness, tingling in the hands, feet, lips, or tongue, lightheadedness, inability to concentrate, headache, sleep disturbances, anxiety, slurred speech, irritability, abnormal behavior, unsteady movement, and personality changes. If any of these warning signs should occur, an athlete should immediately consume a food or drink containing sugar such as a candy bar or carbohydrate drink. This will treat a mild to moderate hypoglycemia and prevent a severe state of hypoglycemia. Severe hypoglycemia is a serious condition that may require medical attention. Symptoms include disorientation, seizure, unconsciousness, and death. 

Insulin is used in a wide variety of ways. Most athletes choose to use it immediately after a workout. Dosages used are usually 1 IU per 10-20 pounds of lean bodyweight. First-time users should start at a low dosage and gradually work up. For example, first begin with 2 IU and then increase the dosage by 1 IU every consecutive workout. This will allow the athlete to safely determine a dosage. Insulin dosages can vary significantly among athletes and are dependent upon insulin sensitivity and the use of other drugs. Athletes using growth hormone and thyroid will have higher insulin requirements, and therefore, will be able to handle higher dosages. 

Humilin R should be injected subcutaneously only with a U-100 insulin syringe. Insulin syringes are available without a prescription in many states. If the athlete can not purchase the syringes at a pharmacy, he can mail order them or buy them on the black market. Using a syringe other than a U-100 is dangerous since it will be difficult to measure out the correct dosage. Subcutaneous insulin injections are usually given by pinching a fold of skin in the abdomen area. To speed up the effect of the insulin, many athletes will inject their dose into the thigh or triceps. 

Most athletes will bring their insulin with them to the gym. Insulin should be refrigerated, but it is all right to keep it in a gym bag as long as it is kept away from excessive heat. Immediately after a workout, the athlete will inject his dosage of insulin. Within the next fifteen minutes, he should have a carbohydrate drink such as Ultra Fuel by Twinlab. The athlete should consume at least 10 grams of carbohydrates for every 1 IU of insulin injected. Most athletes will also take creatine monohydrate with their carbohydrate drink since the insulin will help to force the creatine into the muscles. An hour or so after injecting insulin, most athletes will eat a meal or consume a protein shake. The carbohydrate drink and meal/protein shake are necessary. Without them, blood sugar levels will drop dangerously low and the athlete will most likely go into a state of hypoglycemia. 

Many athletes will get sleepy after injecting insulin. This may be a symptom of hypoglycemia, and an athlete should probably consume more carbohydrates. Avoid the temptation to go to bed since the insulin may take its peak effect during sleep and significantly drop glucose levels. Being unaware of the warning signs during his slumber, the athlete is at a high risk of going into a state of severe hypoglycemia without anyone realizing it. Humulin R usually remains active for only 4 hours with a peak at about two hours after injecting. An athlete would be wise to stay up for the 4 hours after injecting. 

Rather than waiting to the end of a workout, many athletes prefer to inject their insulin dosage 30 minutes before their training session is over and then consume a carbohydrate drink immediately following the workout. This will make the insulin more efficient at bringing glycogen to the muscles, but it will also increase the danger of hypoglycemia. Some athletes will even inject a few IUs before lifting to improve their pump. This practice is extremely risky and best left to athletes with experience using insulin. Finally, some athletes like to inject insulin upon waking in the morning. After the injection, they will consume a carbohydrate drink and then have breakfast within the next hour. Some athletes find this application of insulin very beneficial for putting on mass, while others will tend to put on excess fat using insulin in this way. 

Insulin use can not be detected during a drug test. For this reason, along with the fact that it is cheap and readily available, insulin has become a popular drug among the competitive athlete. However, before an athlete attempts to use insulin, he should educate himself and make himself aware of the consequences. One mistake in dosage or diet can be potentially fatal. 

Effective Dose: 1 IU per 10 - 20 lbs. of body weight 
Street Price: Can be bought over-the-counter for around $15 - 20 / 10 cc. bottle Humulin-R 

The Physiological Role of Insulin in the Body: Insulin is a hormone which is manufactured in the pancreas and which has a number of important physiological actions in the body. It is an essential hormone in maintaining the body's blood glucose level so that the brain, muscles, heart and other tissues are adequately supplied with the fuel they require for normal cellular metabolism and normal function. Insulin also plays an essential role in fat and protein metabolism. For example, it promotes transport of amino acids from the bloodstream into muscle and other cells. Within these cells, insulin increases the rate of incorporation of amino acids into protein (amino acids are the building blocks of protein) and reduces protein break down in the body ("catabolism"). These physiological actions probably form the basis of speculation regarding the additional anabolic gains which might be made through the use of exogenously administered insulin. 

Normally, blood glucose and blood insulin levels are not both elevated for any extended period of time as these two chemicals influence each other through a feedback system in the body. In the post-absorptive state, the blood insulin concentration tends to decrease during exercise, allowing the blood glucose to be maintained at or above resting levels and to provide increased energy supplies (fuel) to muscle cells. Following a meal, the blood glucose and amino acid levels rise (the absorptive state) and this triggers an increase in insulin release from the pancreas, driving glucose and amino acids from the blood into cells and maintaining the blood glucose level within a certain physiological (operating) range. 
Intending users should also be aware that insulin stimulates lipid (fat) synthesis from carbohydrate ("lipogenesis"), decreases fatty acid release from tissues ("lipolysis") and leads to a net increase in total body lipid stores. The development of such increased body fat stores runs counter to the training goals of most body builders, athletes and those seeking to improve their physical appearance. 
In striving to become bigger, stronger, more competitive or more physically attractive you should also remember that no matter what you do, your genetic make-up will have an influence on what you are able to achieve. It is important to realize that you cannot look exactly like the role model you admire because you have inherited a different set of genes. 
The Glycemic Index Factor: Scientists have discovered that carbohydrate containing foods can be measured and ranked on the basis of the rate and level of blood glucose increase they cause when eaten. This measurement is called the "Glycemic Index" or "G.I. factor". The rate at which glucose enters the bloodstream affects the insulin response to that food and ultimately affects the rate at which this glucose (fuel) is made available to exercising muscles. (2) 
Low G.I. foods are those measuring less than 50 on a scale of 1-100. Moderate G.I. foods are those with a reading of 50-70 and high G.I. foods are those measuring 71 or greater on this scale. Pure glucose has a G.I. of 100. 

Foods which have a high G.I. produce a rapid increase in blood glucose and blood insulin levels. Examples of such high G.I. foods are potatoes, ice cream, many cereals particularly those with a high sugar content, some varieties of rice (e.g. Calrose) and sweets. 

Foods with an moderate G.I. include some brands of muesli, some varieties of rice, white or brown bread, honey and some cereals. 

Foods with a low G.I. produce a slower, smaller but more sustained increase in blood glucose levels. Examples of such low G.I. foods are pasta, varieties of high amylose rice, barley, instant noodles, oats, heavy grain breads, lentils, and many fruits such as apples and dried apricots. Low G.I foods are advantageous if consumed at least two hours before an event. This gives time for this food to be emptied from the stomach into the small intestine. Since these foods are digested and absorbed slowly from the gastro-intestinal tract, they continue to provide glucose to muscle cells for a longer period of time than moderate or high G.I. foods, particularly towards the end of an event when muscle glycogen stores may be running low. In this way, low G.I. foods can increase a person's exercise endurance and prolong the time before exhaustion sets in.(2) 

High G.I. foods, preferably in the form of liquid foods or glucose drinks of approximately 6% in concentration, can enhance endurance during a very strenuous event lasting more than 90 minutes. ("strenuous" being defined as an athlete exercising at more than 65% of their maximum capacity). Some athletes may prefer food rather than liquid replenishment. Miller(2) suggests glucose enriched honey sandwiches, which have a G.I. factor of 75 or jelly beans, which have a G.I. factor of 80. 

Miller suggests that an athlete who is engaged in a prolonged strenuous event should consume between 30 and 60 grams of carbohydrate per hour during the event. 

High G.I. foods are also desirable after completing an exhausting sporting or training event when muscle and liver glycogen stores have been depleted, as they provide a rapidly absorbed source of glucose and stimulate insulin release from the pancreas. This insulin in turn stimulates the absorption of glucose into liver and muscle cells and its storage as hepatic and muscle glycogen, optimizing recovery and preparation for the next training or competitive event. 
It has been shown that greatest benefit can be had if an athlete consumes these high G.I. carbohydrate foods as soon as possible after an event, preferably within an hour or less. It is further recommended that a high carbohydrate intake be maintained during the next 24 hours. Miller suggests eating at least one gram of carbohydrate per kilogram body weight each 2 hours after prolonged heavy exercise and at least 10 grams of high G.I. carbohydrate per kilogram body weight over the 24 hour period following this exercise. 
For these reasons, an athlete who needs to maintain a high level of activity and performance on consecutive days or more extended periods of time should eat large amounts of high G.I. foods. However, a reasonable quantity of low G.I. carbohydrate food should be consumed before an event in order to improve endurance. 

A Natural Method of Maintaining an Elevated Blood Insulin Level: Noting the hypothesis that an elevated blood insulin level may be of some advantage to bodybuilders, Fahey and his colleagues (1993) undertook an experiment in which they fed athletes a liquid meal of "Metabolol", which consisted of 13.0 g protein, 31.9 g carbohydrate and 2.6 g fat per 100 ml and provided 825 kJ of energy. 

These researchers demonstrated that it is possible with such intermittent feeding during intense weight training to maintain a person's blood glucose at or above resting levels and at the same time, significantly increase insulin levels for the duration of the workout. This suggests a potentially effective and safe non-drug method for achieving a sustained elevation of blood insulin levels. 

The authors of this research commented that "theoretically, this could provide a biochemical environment conducive to accelerating the rate of muscle hypertrophy and inhibiting protein degradation." However, the writer knows of no scientific studies which support this theory. 

It is also relevant to note that muscle repair and growth begins in the hours and days following heavy exercise. It is doubtful that the use of insulin just prior to a workout will have any anabolic effects over and above natural processes, at this time. However, use of insulin prior to a workout will certainly expose you to much greater risk of serious harm. If you believe it is beneficial to have a higher insulin blood level during workouts, use the natural method outlined here.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

Part 2 of above article

Level of Risk Associated with Insulin Use: The use of all drugs carries some risk along with potential or perceived benefits, whether used for legitimate medical reasons or for other purposes. Insulin carries some risk even when used by an insulin dependent diabetic, as demonstrated by the observation that some diabetics run into difficulties with their treatment from time to time and often require assistance to restabilize their medical condition and insulin requirements. If used by a healthy non diabetic person in whom there is no natural deficiency in insulin production or reduced insulin sensitivity and in the absence of medical advice and monitoring, the risks may be substantially increased. 
The major risk associated with insulin is a physical state known as hypoglycemia or "low blood sugar". This occurs when the level of glucose in the blood falls below a certain level required for normal body function. If the blood glucose level is substantially reduced below this normal level and if this is not quickly corrected, there is a risk of disorientation, collapse, coma, permanent brain damage and even death. Exercise and reduced food intake decreases the body's need for insulin and increases the risk of hypoglycemia associated with non-medical use of insulin. 

It is difficult to provide a quantitative estimate of risk for any drug but on a scale of risk in relation to other non-medical and unsanctioned drug use, the use of insulin in this manner would rank towards the higher end of the scale. If zero equals "no risk" of harm to a person's health and ten equals "extreme risk", the use of anabolic steroids in a non-medical context might rate towards the middle of the scale of risk (particularly in the medium to long term) whilst insulin would rate higher. This level of risk associated with insulin use will depend on a number of factors: 

Whether the person is a diabetic or not: non-diabetics and lean healthy people are more sensitive to the blood glucose lowering effects of insulin than diabetics; 

Type of insulin: short acting insulin preparations are considerably safer than long acting preparations because with short acting types, it is much easier to avoid hypoglycemia with adequate food intake. With the non-medical use of longer acting insulin preparations, a person is at real risk of experiencing hypoglycemia late in the day, particularly in between meals, during or after exercise and when asleep. Regardless of this advice, some people are in reality using a mixture of short and long acting insulin preparations and exposing themselves to unnecessary increased risk. 

Food intake: the type and timing of food consumed, its glycemic index (the glucose elevating effect) and the amount consumed, Body weight, Timing of insulin administration in relation to food intake and exercise. 

Individual variation: two different people can respond in a very different way to a given dose of insulin, even if they are of a similar height, weight and other personal characteristics. The fact that a certain dose does not seem to cause a problem for one person does not mean this will be so for another. In addition, the response to insulin will also vary greatly within any one individual over time, according to changes in one or more of the above noted factors. 
5-10 Units of a short acting preparation may have little or no observable impact on someone who eats a meal soon before or after but this dose could cause hypoglycemia and collapse in a person who has not consumed adequate food in close proximity to the time when the insulin begins to take effect (insulin starts to take effect within 5-10 minutes if injected by intra-muscular route and in 30-60 minutes if injected by subcutaneous route). Foods with a high glycemic index will maintain the blood glucose level for a short period of time, perhaps an hour or so whilst those with a low glycemic index will provide for more sustained glucose levels. 

Risk Reduction Advice: Given the risks of using insulin for non medical purposes, the best advice one can give is not use it in this way. Even the body building magazines such as "Muscle Media 2000" advise: "If you're thinking about using insulin, think twice - it's really risky!"(3) However, if you are not persuaded by this advice and are determined to pursue its use in the hope of achieving some additional anabolic or other gains, you should take the following precautions: 

Consider using the natural method of raising your blood insulin level during workouts by consuming glucose containing fluids at intervals during exercise. These fluids may have a protein sparing effect and at the same time, will help maintain keep your blood glucose and blood insulin levels. However, if you decide to use insulin, you should consider the following advice: 

Always use insulin in the presence of someone else who knows about and understands the exact risks of using insulin in this manner, so they are able to act quickly and appropriately should something go wrong; 

Always use a sterile needle and syringe every time and a clean injecting technique (e.g. don't touch the needle or the skin where you are going to inject, with your fingers and don't breathe on or cough over the injection site before or after injecting.) 

Be aware that 1.0 ml of insulin contains one hundred International Units (100 IU), 0.1 ml of insulin contains ten (10) IU and 0.01 ml contains one (1.0) IU. So take care in measuring out your insulin, It is very concentrated! 
Note that 0.01 ml is the volume contained in the space between the smallest graduated markings on a 1.0 ml Terumo diabetic syringe; 

Inject by the subcutaneous route (injecting just under the skin and preferably in the abdominal area or outer part of the upper thigh), not intramuscularly or intravenously as using the latter routes can lead to a rapid rise in blood insulin level and a sudden hypoglycemic episode; 

Alternate your injection sites in order to minimize tissue damage ("lipoatrophy" or "lipohypertrophy"; 

Always use a short acting, "regular" insulin (e.g. Actrapid, Insulin Neutral, Humulin R, Hypurin Neutral) rather than a longer acting insulin preparation (e.g. Semilente, Lente or Ultralente); 

Use a human insulin rather than an animal insulin preparation if possible (there is little animal insulin available now); 

Start with no more than 5 IU (0.05 ml) of this short acting/ regular insulin preparation and increase the dose gradually over a period of one week, to a dose no higher than 20 IU (0.20 ml) per day. Doses above this will expose you to progressively greater risk and most body builders who use insulin believe there is no advantage in taking doses higher than this. Anecdotal evidence amongst bodybuilders suggests increased doses leads to excess bodyfat accumulation. 

The writer would caution against users falling into the trap of thinking: "If 20 units is good, 40 units will be twice as good" or "Joe says he injected 20 units and it didn't affect him, so it will be safe for me to inject 30 or 40 units". All drugs have a therapeutic dose range and above this, may be toxic or even lethal. If you are not diabetic, your body does not require additional insulin and there is no therapeutic range for you. In addition, people are different and often respond differently to drugs. An individual may also respond differently to the same drug in the same dose at different times, depending on a wide range of factors such as their general health, alcohol or other drugs taken, food eaten, exercise undertaken before, during or after drug administration and so on. 

Don't use a medium or long acting insulin in the middle or latter part of the day, as you may very well experience a hypoglycemic attack whilst you are asleep. If this happens, neither you nor anyone else will be aware of or able to respond to your urgent need for glucose, in order to prevent possible serious harm. 

Dietary Guidelines: 
Close attention to diet is extremely important in people using insulin, whether this is for legitimate medical purposes or for other reasons. You can reduce your risk by consuming an adequate amount and mixture of high and low G.I. carbohydrate foods and drinks immediately after using insulin and at regular intervals (every 2-3 hours) throughout the day. 

High G.I. carbohydrates (e.g. sweets, soft drinks and ice-cream) will raise your blood sugar quickly and prevent early hypoglycemia. Low G.I. carbohydrates (e.g. white pasta, high amylose rice, softened whole grain breads and instant noodles) are metabolized more slowly and will keep your blood glucose level up over a more extended period of time, when the medium acting insulin preparations begin to take effect; 55-65% of your total daily energy intake should be in the form of carbohydrates, 15-20% as protein and ~20% as fat. You should seek advice from a dietitian about your daily requirements but most heavy training athletes need to consume between 3,000 and 5,500 Calories per day (depending on the sport and level of training) and between 450 and 800 grams of carbohydrate each day. If you are a body builder who weighs 100 kg and your total energy requirements are calculated to be 4,000 calories/ day, you should aim to eat approximately 570 grams of carbohydrate each day. If your total energy requirements are calculated to be 5,000 calories/ day, you should aim to eat approximately 720 grams of carbohydrate each day. 

Divide up your calculated total daily carbohydrate requirements over the course of your waking hours and consume frequent carbohydrate meals throughout the day. For example, if you require 4,000 calories per day, you might eat six meals of 650-700 Calories at 2-3 hour intervals. 
This would mean eating approximately 90-100 grams of carbohydrate each meal, which for example you will obtain from 7 slices of bread alone or 4-5 slices of bread with 1 ½ tablespoons of honey or 500 ml of Sustagen or 3 slices of bread eaten with a 450 gram can of baked beans. You can refer to the attached food tables to work out your own requirements according to your own food preferences. You will need to choose a mixture foods from this table with a high, medium or low G.I., according to the nature and level of the training you are doing. 

Once again, the writer would strongly recommend that you consult a dietitian who has an interest and experience in sports nutrition, in order to assist you design a dietary program which is best suited to your training goals and needs and to your food preferences. It is equally important that you find a dietitian with whom you feel comfortable telling about your insulin or other performance enhancing substance use, as their advice may otherwise be less than useful to you. If your dietitian does not know about and does not take such substance use into account, their advice may even add to the dangers associated with this substance use. 
Always have a source of glucose or other high G.I. food ready at hand, in case you should begin to experience the symptoms of hypoglycemia. If this does occur, you should take this glucose or food without delay. You should eat or drink 15-20 grams of carbohydrate to begin with, which is contained in ~ 2 slices of white or brown bread, two glasses of milk, a half glass of soft drink, a tablespoon of honey or six jelly beans. 

Other examples of glucose or other high Glycemic index carbohydrate preparations which you can use include: glucose tablets, glucose powder mixed in a small volume of water, barley sugar, or other sweets or if these are not immediately available, a sugar containing cordial, soft drink or plain sugar dissolved in water. This should be followed by an adequate low Glycemic index carbohydrate meal to prevent further hypoglycemia since the insulin levels are likely to remain high for some hours after the high Glycemic index carbohydrates are used up (metabolized) in the body. 
The Crucial Role of the Friend or Peer Observer: If you are going to use insulin, it is essential that you have a friend or peer observer remain with you in case you experience problems. This person really needs to be with you for the whole time while the insulin preparation used is working. 
Be aware that the risk of hypoglycemia occurs not at the time of insulin injection but rather, when the insulin starts to take effect. The risk will be greatest when your insulin blood level nears or reaches its highest level, usually 30-60 minutes afterwards if a short acting insulin preparation is used (by subcutaneous injection) and up to 20 hours later if a long acting insulin is used. 

Consider giving this paper to the person who is going to be with you when you use insulin, so they are aware of the things to look out for and what to do if you should experience a hypoglycemic reaction. The following instructions are for a peer observer or other person who may find you experiencing difficulty as a result of overdosing on insulin or any other drug or combination of drugs: 

Instructions for the Peer Observer Assisting an Insulin User: If the person who has used insulin states that they are beginning to feel any of the following symptoms: faintness, dizziness, thirst, hunger, nausea, weakness, sweating, or if you observe that they have become: confused, disorientated, sweaty, drowsy, you should immediately give them glucose or a sugar containing drink or food as mentioned above. However, you should not try to give a person food or fluids if they are so drowsy that they are unable to swallow it, since they will be at risk of accidentally breathing in (aspirating) this food or fluid. If they cannot readily respond to your questions or your commands, you should assume they are unable to swallow anything safely.

If the person loses consciousness, you should place them in either a "lateral" or "coma" position, tilting the head fully back and jaw forward, in order to ensure an open airway and protect them from possible aspiration. Keep them in this position while medical assistance is being sought. 
You should then immediately call an ambulance by dialing "911", to get them to a hospital without any delay whatsoever. When the ambulance arrives, you should tell the ambulance officers exactly what the person has taken and what you have observed so the correct treatment can be provided promptly. This is essential as the person's life may be at stake. 

Severe hypoglycemia or a combination of alcohol and other drugs, particularly drugs which suppress the central nervous system, can cause a person to stop breathing and their heart to stop beating. Remember, it only takes a few minutes for someone to suffer permanent brain damage or to die, once they stop breathing. 

There are several common signs which may be apparent in someone who has overdosed from one or a combination of drugs. These include: very slow or shallow breathing or no breathing at all (listen close to the person's mouth and nose for breath sounds and look for movement of their chest wall); snoring or gurgling breathing in someone who is asleep; blue lips and fingernails (caused by lack of oxygen); no response to shaking, calling their name or pain (try pinching their earlobe and pressing down hard on one of their fingernails with a pen); very slow, faint pulse or no pulse at all. 
What To Do in the Event of an Overdose: stay calm; squeeze earlobe/ press on fingernail of person in an effort to arouse them; if person responds, try to walk them around; if no response, check person's breathing and pulse; if unconscious but breathing, place in lateral or coma position; call an ambulance by dialing 911, they will give you advice on what to do, which might include: if there is a pulse but the person is not breathing, start artificial respiration, otherwise known as Expired Airways Resuscitation (EAR), without delay; if no pulse, start cardio-pulmonary resuscitation (CPR); stay with the person, continuing to administer artificial respiration or CPR until the ambulance arrives. Keep them in the lateral or coma position if they are breathing on their own; tell the ambulance officers exactly what they may have taken and what you have observed. 

The writer would like to emphasize once more that this paper should in no way be construed as an encouragement to people to use insulin in an effort to increase muscle mass, sports performance or appearance. Rather, it represents a pragmatic attempt at providing harm reduction advice to people who choose to take the risk of using insulin in this way, despite their knowledge of those risks.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

INSULIN . FACT AND FICTION Author Unknown 

It is without doubt that insulin has made an impact on modern Bodybuilding, in fact it would be fair to say that it is one of most important weapons in an advanced bodybuilder's chemical arsenal. A lot of confusing information is being circulated out there and because of all this misinformation mistakes are being made, it is my intent to help you guys out and maybe show you some of the practical benefits of insulin, as well as some of the REAL dangers of this most powerful of all muscle builders. Insulin is kind of my pet drug and many of you who have seen some of my posts know this (as well as those who go to theuderground chat room on the undernet.) First off Insulin can be dangerous and it can make you fat, if you do it wrong, but do it right and you will experience a level of growth that will parallel your first cycle. 
First off it may be of some use to understand what insulin does in the body (this info comes courtesy of Novo Nordisk, one of the companies that produce insulin, in this case Actrapid,Protophane, Mixtard, Ultratard and combination mixes of them. I was doing a school project okay?) In short its actions depends on what type of nutrient we are discussing, its actions differ from proteins to carbs to fats. for instance with proteins and fats it promotes the uptake of them into the respective tissue's (i.e. its anabolic , I know you guys know what that is) and its stops the respective tissues from breaking down (catabolic, the bad stuff), this is where the idea of insulin making you fat comes to life.(usually by the pseudo-intellectual's who have never actually done even one jab in their lives) I'll qualify this later as being a load of dumb ass ****, and ill show you how to avoid getting fat. With carb's the action's are slightly different, in that it still gets the nutrient back into the muscle (i.e. glycogen storage) ut in regards to the catabolism of the stored glycogen it for some reason it increases use of glycogen. So basically Insulin makes everything get bigger faster because it forces whatever is being transported faster. 
Where to get it and what you will need? 

Okay I suppose I have a bit of an advantage over some of you guys in that Insulin is OTC ere where I'am, but I understand there a few states in the U.S. which sell insulin, either way its still the same.........think about this Mr dear old Pharmacist has a guy in front of him, who is normally dressed(note no baggys and beltbags) looks respectable and is saying that he is a diabetic, he has a) dropped his bottle of Actrapid, b)is out of town, he has his needles and isn't some junkie looking to score some pins, and now he needs a new 10ml bottle (which is apparently an emergency supply), he knows what he is talking about, he knows his dosage etc. etc., its at this point he is probably going to go and get out his little emergency supply pad and write out his own emergency prescription which he has the ability to do. (this worked a while ago for some friends of mine who went and brought 10 bottles of Anapolon 50, from various chemists around town) Now to score the insulin there are two other not so advisable methods but I have done both they are * grease the palm of the pharmacist, hich does work if you are desperate * or get a girl who works in a pharmacy (hee hee hee) 

Okay you know now how to do it but what are you getting? you want a 10 ml bottle of fast acting insulin, these are nine times out ten going to be either Actrapid or Humilin-R, i have used both of these and they are very much the same. There are animal versions but seeing as its so much easier to get the human version I dont use it so I cant say too much on it either than apparently because it is slightly different than human insulin. Now you really want a 10 ml bottle, but the pharmacist likes to help you out by asking whether or not youd prefer a 3 ml bottle, for the most part these are small and dont last long and it means you have just gone into an pharmacy that you wont be able to use again just for three ml's.Now he needles could be tougher but most places let you get pins without a script for anything bigger than a 22 gauge (again im lucky but then im just boasting), okay now unlike most pins Insulin needles are great as you can use them more than once (one guy i know has used one for the last four months straight) I usually use one per week, by the end of that week its time to get a new one as the pin is a little blunt. They come in a packet of ten and im not sure of the U.S.cost price but they should be about 15-20 cents per pin, now the pins are pretty much all standardised for 100 unit per ml insulin which is the standard concentration you will get, and you can get pins that hold 30 units, 50 units and100 units, I recommend the 30 unit pins as the gradients are easier to see and you can be more exact (especially when you are using insulin to get into ketosis). As for the size of the pins they will either be 27 gauge, 28 gauge and 29 gauge, and they come in long and short length (buy long if you decide to intra muscular jabs and shorts if you are doing subcutaneous jabs) There is a whole market built up abound that of the diabetic sufferer, alot of this assistance gear is nice but it is superfluous to your needs, all you will need is a ten ml bottle of fast acting and ten pins . Anything eels you will just kick yourself for buying as you wont use it. 

Where to store it? 
Now hen you get it home you should look for something to store it in as the bottle is pretty weak and could very easily smash if its not protected (been there done that). The best place to put it is the fridge, but for some of you this may not be the best idea with regards to parents or spouses, so it is okay to just leave it in a dark area like you sock drawer or in another cool, dark area. If it is left in an environment over 25 degrees Celsius it will slowly begin to degrade in potency and you will just have to through it away, if it gets warm, its gone. 

How to do the jab? 
I aint going to tell you guys how to jab, **** if you dont know by now then you aint ever oing to know. Basically the best sites are in the upper leg and stomach for subcutaneous (sub c) shots, make sure the needle goes in on a perpendicular to the skin surface or else the shot does tend to pinch, but done properly you will not even feel the shot. When doing a sub c shot you should pinch a skinfold (note when you are leaner and this gets harder you will actually notice the effects faster as it does not have as much fat to diffuse through) and jab into that flab you have between your fingers Intra-muscular (i.m.) shots should be done on your delts or quads, dont worry about hitting nerves cause even if you do its unlikely that you will actually do much damage with such a small pin, and you ll be lucky to get that deep nto the muscle, unless you have a real growth problem. 

How much should I take? 
Before i go any further this is the section that lead me to do this, i had a call from a friend adn he had his bottle of insulin in front of him and he wanted to hit the **** so he asked "how many ml's do i use?", let me set this straight if anyone usd a ml it is highly unlikely they could eat enough glucose to stop themselves dying. This is what I mean by idiot's for the most part are the ones that make insulin dangerous. Okay now for the good stuff that should get me a flames, i dont beleive in high maounts of insulin, you need 8-10 units per anymore is just a waste and will start to make you fat. now i know there have beeen mentions of 20+ units per shot and i alos haveread that "article" at t-mag with bio as the subject, i havent spoken to bio about that in specific, but he may be doing high amounts of nsulin each meal but I cant confirm (after talking with bio i usually cant confirm much but thats another story) 

I have two ways of doing insulin, dieting and growing. When iam dieting i of course do my orning cardio session, and find that using insulin after the cardio helps me keep anti-catabolic, especially as i dont eat before i do my cardio. A lot of people suggest doing a shot of insulin in the morning as your insulin sensitivity is low form not eating ogver night, I can see the logic in this and at least it has a sense of science that doesnt exsist behind a lot of other cycle theories. But for the most part I leave the morning shot for when I am dieting, my other method for when Iam growing ( i dont really bulk up as such) is to do 10 units in my delt before my workout, i do this to quickly boost the level of the enzyme nsulinase for my workout and then post workout i do another 10 units in my delt or whereever (all the gym staff know what iam doing they take the piss out of me in fact for going into the toilets all the time) this second shot is to help me with my post workout nutrient load, now those of you are on to it well how the hell do you stop yourself from going hypoglycemic mid-set of your workout and killing yourself in the process? Your gym like mine stocks carb drinks just sip on one of those all the way through the workout (again something else my gym staff love me to see me buying, they think thats funny too. They are a funny lot at my gym) and in fact youll find that drinking carbs in your wokout even without insulin will help our recovery as well as helping you stay anti catabolic (good god was that a supplement tip ? from me?). This schedule is the best that i have ever used and definitley helps you put on muscle. Now for your first dosage many say to slowly build up form 5 units, my feeling this is a load of crap even if you are sensitive a little to going hypoglycemic just go and eat something, hell youre supposed to be a bodybuilder, eating is what you do ( ther is a saying in a book " we all go into the gym to lift more each time, but how many of us try and eat more each time we sit at the table" as absolutely no need for that but i just put it in cause its my article) so yeah dont waste time with low unit dosages just start at about 8-10 and just go ith it. Insulin does have its dangers but for the most part it is when idiots use drugs that the drug becomes dangerous. 

What should i use with it??? 
Duh! gear? sorry but let me say this, insulin use without something from the anabolic family is a waste and the more androgenic the better, for a full run down go to www.qfac.com and read the old dirty dieting issue there. but basically the best steroids are your heavy hitters like suspesnsion, prop or some form of test, which ever is your fravourite, Parabolan is of course the best gear to go with (or fina for that matter) both have the benefit that they are very very androgenic, which insulin thrives in (insulin is primarily an anabolic agent and for maximum growth you want to have a good ratio of andrgenic to anabolics to get a full synergistic enviroinment). For some reason I'm a big fan of stanozolol and insulin and i elieve this may have something to do with winstrol being DHT derived in some form, but thats me. Ther may be some point to using insulin post cycle along with clomid as to keep a decent level of testosterone in the system for it to have an effect, but i tend to beleive that without the gear you will get fat big time. Okay of course there is creatine (oh my god that two supplememt tips!!) along with glutamine, both of which insulin helps to load ( **** phospahgen i've got the real deal here , billy boy). Man when i went on these two togethor , i outstripped my record for weight gain in a week (and now as im typing this i realize how long it has been since i loaded on creatine , YAHOO!!) 

Nutritional Requirements? 
I could call this insulin and how no to get fat, because that is what you all want, ad it can be done. But it is true that insulin can make you fat and this is where people will go bull**** and ill get another few hundred flames but oh well, all i know is that i stay lean and so do my friends that use these ideas. First of all dont get too high in dosages, the more insulin the more efficently the conversion of circulating fat to stored fat is, so its a case of finding a zone that is not ineffective but isnt overkill, for most people this will be around 8-10 units per shot. Secondly do not eat fat for an hour and half before your first insulin jab and for two hours after you last i.m. jab ( this is one of the reasones i reccomend the i.m shots otherwise you will be waiting for about four hours fron a sub c injection, before you can eat any ignificant amounts of fat. Now im not talking eat no fat, just lower fat. Another common reason for getting fat is using long acting, as i dont know anyone that eats good in the off season, so i cant see people eating low fat all day. Im not saying its impossible to get fat on insulin, its just that if you can do this it wont be the insulin making you fat. As for specific carb ratio's its generally accepted that you will need a minimum of 5 grams of carb's per unit of insulin, but that is a minimum and would be a guide if you were on a reduced carb diet otherwise eat carbs, and as much as you can After a workout, combined with the insulin our body is ready to store nutrients like crazy. It is a good idea to learn the glycemic index, simply beacuse of the fact that some carbs enter into the bloodstream where the insulin is waiting, if the carbs you eat are hi glycemic they will enter very quickly and get soaked up by the insulin, deposited and thenthe insulin will be active still while all the carbs have been spet, this is why Gatorade alone is not a good idea. It is generally a good idea that if you are free to eat what you want, then you should include a mix of fast, medium and slow carbs (high or low glycmeic index). type in Glycemic Index at most search engines and you will get a list of sites that will have this information for you, FYI ice cream has a lower glycemic index than rice!! It is of course a good idea to get some protein in, as your body is now in a full on desire for any and all nutreints, but then the last thing that anyone should have on this board is a protein deficency so I wont insult you by telling you how to eat Will i keep my gains? For the most part, yes. The major benefit over steroids that insulin has, is that if there are receptors that will down-grade, as well as natural productions to shut down, it would, one, take a long time, and two, you would have to be doing long acting insulin, and never giving your body a chance to go withot artificial insulin so your body stops its own production, this is another reason why fast acting is just so much better. The only other way is to be doing frequent fast acting doses, at a high dosage without a break every 6 -8 weeks. I personally know one guy who was doing one shot a day of fast acting for a year and suffered no problems at all, except a lack of desire to sweet foods. 

What are the dangers? 
Throughout this i have not mentioned the dangers and while they are not trivial, they are verstated, yes it can kill you, yes you can go into a hypoglycemic coma and theoretically yes it is possible to permanantly stop your bodies natural propduction, but this will only happen with irresponsible use of insulin If you use higher doses you increase the risk of going hypoglycemic, so be safe and go low and get the same benefits If you fail to get a good mix of carbs and you fall asleep because you are tired then you risk going hypo in the night ( i do sleep on insulin but i have usually eaten like a pig, im a big pasta fan) If you dont take a break every 6-8 weeks while employing high doses and frequent dosing then again you may running a risk of permanant blood sugar deficencies But for the most part if you keep insulin asic and are able to eat well then insulin will be the biggest asste sine your first oil shot

----------


## cpt steele

Nice read, I dont think I am ready for that type of commitment.That stuff scares the hell out of me.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

INTERVIEW WITH PRO

I came across this article over at www.nuclearnutrition.com 
My buddy Trevor wrote it..Pretty interesting stuff.

WHAT CAUSED THE HUGE SIZE GAINS MADE BY SEASONED PROS OVER THE PAST 5-6 YEARS??

A CANDID INTERVIEW WITH A TOP I.F.B.B. COMPETITOR


INTERVIEWS ARE A DIME A DOZEN AND CAN GO ONE OF 2 WAYS. THEY ARE EITHER COMPLETELY ****ING BORING WHICH IS THE KIND YOU READ IN THE MAGAZINES.....OR THEY ARE COMPLETELY FABRICATED, LIKE THE KIND YOU SEE ON OTHER BODYBUILDING 
WEBSITES. THIS INTERVIEW REPRESENTS NEITHER. THE NAME OF THE INDIVIDUAL HAS BEEN KEPT ANONYMOUS DUE TO CONTRACTUAL OBLIGATIONS. WITH THAT BEING SAID, WHAT 
IS TO FOLLOW IS A MOST INFORMATIVE AND EDUCATIONAL INTERVIEW ON ONE PARTICULAR TOPIC:

WHAT WAS THE CAUSE OF THE 20-30LB BODYWEIGHT JUMPS FROM 1994-PRESENT. I MEAN LETS FACE IT, NASSER EL SONBATY WAS AN AVERAGE PRO UNTIL 1995 AND RONNIE COLEMAN WAS A 2ND OR 3RD TIER ATHLETE UP UNTIL 1997, JEAN PIERRE FUX GAINED 40 LBS OF TISSUE IN A YEAR AND A HALF, CHRIS CORMIER HAS GONE FROM AVERAGE TO TOP 3, HELL EVEN DORIAN WENT FROM 230LBS TO 260LBS SEEMINGLY OVERNIGHT. ALL OF 
THESE MEN HAVE HAD LOTS OF EXPERIENCE WITH STEROIDS AND G.H. SO THERE HAD TO BE ANOTHER FACTOR. AT FIRST IT WAS THOUGHT IGF-1 WAS RESPONSIBLE, BUT THIS PROVED TO BE A RATHER INEFFECTIVE COMPOUND.

SO WHAT WAS IT? WELL LET'S BEGIN THE INTERVIEW.


THIS QUESTION HAS BEEN ON EVERYONE'S MIND SINCE THE EMERGENCE OF 280-290LB BODYBUILDERS FROM SEEMINGLY OUT OF NO-WHERE. I ALWAYS THOUGHT IT MUST HAVE BEEN THE EMERGENCE OF IGF-1, BUT THEN AFTER RESEARCHING SOME THINGS, I FOUND OUT THAT IGF-1 IS A **** DRUG AND DOESN'T DO MUCH. WHAT GIVES?

I N S U L I N! THAT'S WHAT GIVES! I'VE KNOWN A LOT OF THESE GUYS FOR A WHILE NOW AND I CAN UNEQUIVOCALLY TELL YOU THAT IT IS THE RESULT OF INSULIN THAT THESE HUGE LEAPS HAVE BEEN MADE.

INSULIN? IF THAT IS THE CASE, THEN HOW COME SO MANY PEOPLE CLAIM IT WILL MAKE YOU FAT

BECAUSE IT CAN MAKE YOU FACT IF YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING AND DO NOT USE THE RIGHT TYPE.

CAN YOU EXPLAIN HOW TO USE IT SO ONE WOULD NOT GET FAT.

ACTUALLY IT'S QUITE SIMPLY. YOU SEE THERE ARE DIFFERENT TYPES OF INSULIN L, N, R , AND HUMALOG. THE DIFFERENCE IS IN THE ACTING TIMES. L LASTS IN THE SYSTEM FOR AROUND 24HOURS PEAKING SEVERAL TIMES THROUGHOUT THE DAY AND TAKES 2 HOURS TO BEGIN TO WORK, N IS MEDIUM IN ITS ACTING TIME LASTING AROUND 12 HOURS AND R IS THE QUICKEST OF THESE THREE, LASTING FOR ABOUT 6 HOURS AND HITTING THE 
SYSTEM IN ABOUT 30-45 MINUTES. HUMALOG IS NEWER AND ACTUALLY BEGINS WORKING IN 5-15 MINUTES AND LASTS FOR 4 HOURS

ONCE YOU UNDERSTAND THIS, YOU CAN USE INSULIN TO YOUR ADVANTAGE. WITH ALL INSULIN YOU NEED TO HAVE GLUCOSE PRESENT IN THE BLOOD STREAM SO IT CAN HAVE SOMETHING TO ACT ON AND TRANSPORT IT INTO THE CELLS. THE POPULAR RULE OF THUMB OF 10-15 GRAMS OF GLUCOSE/CARBS PER I.U. OF INSULIN WAS SOMETHING THAT I ACTUALLY CAME UP WITH. PLEASE DON'T THINK I AM BEING ARROGANT, IT'S JUST THAT 
I WAS DOING A LOT OF RESEARCH ON INSULIN IN THE EARLY 90'S AND IT IS DIRECTLY AND INDIRECTLY DUE TO THAT RESEARCH THAT INSULIN HAS BECOME A POPULAR TOOL IN THE BODYBUILDERS ARSENAL. MANY PEOPLE HAVE CONTACTED ME ON HOW TO USE INSULIN. 
NOW WITH INSULIN YOU HAVE TO REMEMBER THAT IT IS AN INDISCRIMINANT CARRIER WHICH IS BOTH GOOD AND BAD. GOOD BECAUSE ALONG WITH THE TRANSPORTING OF GLUCOSE, IT WILL ALSO TRANSPORT AMINO ACIDS INTO THE MUSCLE CELLS. BAD BECAUSE IF THERE IS A LOT OF FAT PRESENT, IT WILL SHOVE THAT INTO THE CELLS AS WELL AND THIS IS WHY YOU GET FAT FROM INSULIN. IF YOU USE A LONG ACTING INSULIN THAT PEAKS SEVERAL TIMES THROUGHOUT THE DAY, IT IS IMPERATIVE THAT YOU EAT A CARB AND PROTEIN MEAL EVERY 2 HOURS TO INSURE THAT WHEN IT PEAKS, YOU HAVE A NUTRIENT POOL AVAILABLE FOR IT TO WORK ON. IF YOU TOOK A SHOT OF INSULIN IN 
THE MORNING AND IT WAS LONG ACTING, IF YOU EAT A PIZZA AT 8:00PM, THE FAT WILL GET TRANSPORTED INTO THE CELLS AND YOU WILL GET FAT. THE WAY AROUND THIS IS TO 1. KEEP DIETARY FAT TO A MINIMUM ALL THE TIME OR 2. USE A FASTER ACTING 
INSULIN. FOR ME--EVEN THOUGH I ALWAYS EAT LESS THAN 30GRAMS OF FAT PER DAY--THE ANSWER SHOULD BE 2.

THE REASON FOR THIS LIES IN THE FACT THAT YOU CAN CONTROL IT MUCH BETTER IF YOU KNOW THAT IT IS HITTING IN 15-20MINUTES AND WILL BE OUT OF THE SYSTEM IN 4 HOURS OR LESS. ALL OF THE INCIDENTS OF PEOPLE FAINTING OR GOING INTO COMAS BECAUSE OF INSULIN HAS TO DO WITH THE FACT THAT THERE WAS NOT ENOUGH GLUCOSE PRESENT IN THE BLOODSTREAM WHEN THE INSULIN PEAKED. WHEN YOU USE A LONG ACTING INSULIN THAT PEAKS AT VARIOUS TIMES OVER A 24HOUR PERIOD, YOU RUN A MUCH GREATER RISK OF NOT HAVING ENOUGH GLUCOSE PRESENT BECAUSE YOU ARE MORE APT TO SKIP A MEAL OR BE DRIVING IN YOUR CAR WHEN IT HITS...I LIKE THE HUMALOG THE BEST AND WOULD TELL EVERYONE TO USE IT SOLELY OR IF THEY CANNOT GET IT, USE 
THE R. DO NOT USE THE N!

DOES IT MATTER WHAT TYPES OF CARBS YOU EAT WHEN YOU USE INSULIN?

YES! I AM A FIRM BELIEVER THAT YOU SHOULD USE PRIMARILY SIMPLE CARBS.

SIMPLE CARBS?

YES. LOOK AT THE END OF THE DAY THE BODY BREAKS DOWN COMPLEX CARBS INTO GLUCOSE AND IT IS GLUCOSE THAT IS TRANSPORTED INTO THE CELLS. WHEN YOU ARE USING A RAPID ACTING INSULIN IT IS IMPORTANT TO MINIMIZE THE TIME IT TAKES THE BODY TO CONVERT CARBS TO SIMPLE SUGARS. WHY CREATE ANOTHER STEP IN THE PROCESS? IT ONLY TAKES MORE TIME AND YOU RUN THE RISK OF NOT HAVING ENOUGH OF 
THE COMPLEX CARBS BROKEN DOWN INTO GLUCOSE IN TIME WHEN THE INSULIN HITS. FOR THIS REASON I SUGGEST THE USE OF DEXTROSE.

SO WHAT IS THE REGIME YOU WOULD RECOMMEND?

WELL I SUGGEST THAT FOR OPTIMAL RESULTS, YOU USE HUMALOG AT 10-15IU'S IMMEDIATELY AFTER TRAINING BECAUSE THAT IS WHEN YOU BODY IS MOST DEPLETED OF GLYCOGEN STORES AND IS PRIMED TO OVERCOMPENSATE FOR THE INFLUX OF NUTRIENTS. 
NOW HUMALOG HITS IN 5-15MINUTES SO YOU MUST IMMEDIATELY INGEST 10 GRAMS OF SIMPLE CARBS PER EVERY I.U. OF INSULIN YOU USE (IN THIS CASE BETWEEN 100-150 GRAMS) I WOULD ALSO TAKE IN ADDITIONAL NUTRIENTS THAT HELP CONTRIBUTE TO MUSCLE GROWTH SUCH AS AMINO ACIDS OR 50 GRAMS OF WHEY ISOLATE. I WOULD ALSO HAVE 5 GRAMS OF CREATINE AT THIS TIME TO AID IN CELL VOLUMIZING.

THE BEST CASE SCENARIO WOULD BE TO DO THIS TWICE AND DAY AND THE ONLY WAY YOU CAN DO THIS TWICE A DAY IS IF YOU TRAIN TWICE A DAY (THE MORE YOU DEPLETE YOUR GLYCOGEN STORES, THE MORE OF AN OPPORTUNITY YOU HAVE TO USE INSULIN TO OVERCOMPENSATE WITH NUTRIENTS)

WOULD YOU USE INSULIN DURING YOUR CONTEST PREP?

ABSOLUTELY I WOULD NOT PREPARE WITHOUT IT. YOU JUST HAVE TO KEEP IN MIND THAT YOU HAVE TO USE IT WHEN YOU CAN IN TERMS OF HIGH CARB AND LOW CARB DAYS WHEN YOU ARE DIETING.

SO LET ME GET THIS STRAIGHT. YOU ARE TELLING ME THAT INSULIN ALONE IS WHAT IS RESPONSIBLE FOR THE 20-30LB. JUMP IN LEAN BODY MASS IN ALL THE TOP GUYS?

ABSOLUTELY. I GUARANTEE THAT IF A BODYBUILDER IS STAGNANT AND HAS NOT USED INSULIN YET OR USED IT CORRECTLY, HE CAN PUT 20-30LBS OF MUSCLE ON. THERE IS NO DOUBT IN MY MIND. I AM SO SURE OF IT THAT I WOULD BET MY LIFE ON IT. I AM THAT POSITIVE.

ANYTHING ELSE ABOUT INSULIN WE SHOULD KNOW BEFORE WE MOVE ON?

YES. WHEN YOU USE IT, YOU WILL FIND THAT YOUR MUSCLES FILL OUT SO MUCH THAT YOU CANNOT USE IT EVERY DAY. I FIND THAT

----------


## Harvey Balboner

Reccomended pin for slin:

30 guage U-100 short needle (5/16 inch) I would get the 1/2cc syringes as it is much easier to accuratly dose your slin, they are marked from 1-30 or 50 units depending on the brand.
unlike the 1cc syringes.

Attached is the best pic I could find of these kind of pins.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

Here is a good shake for post slin injections. No protein powder required.

16oz skim milk
2 cups of fat free yogurt I've used blueberry, strawberry, and key lime all were pretty good.

Blend together and drink, taste & texture is like the premade EAS myoplex shakes.

Fat 0 grams
Carbs 74 grams
Protein 36 grams

Add Protein powder if you want to take in more.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

Insulin & Clen 
There has been increasing popularity, and curiosity, concerning exogenous use of "the most anabolic hormone in the body". This makes it necessary to inform people how to maximize muscle mass acquisition and minimize nasty body fat accumulation when using it. The following is the second article dealing with the effects of exogenous insulin use, combined with several other bodybuilding drugs and supplements, from a muscle anabolism and fat catabolism point of view. Part I outlined insulin use combined with: anabolic steroids , the C/A/E stack, and clenbuterol . 

INSULIN AND GROWTH HORMONE 
Growth hormone (GH) is one of the most sought after bodybuilding drugs due to its' legendary abilities to strip off body fat and increase muscle mass. The former is accomplished through direct lipolysis (fat release from adipocytes), which GH does to an incredible degree. Muscle mass acquisition is accomplished through: the direct stimulation of protein synthesis, increasing amino acid uptake by muscle cells, and by greatly stimulating IGF-1 synthesis in the liver. It is this last point that is of interest to us because it is the main anabolic mechanism for GH, and it is also where insulin comes in to play. More than half of GHs' anabolic effect is due to IGF-1 production, but unfortunately this is quite often wasted. This is because IGF-1 has an extremely short half life in the bloodstream, so it usually doesn't reach many target tissues (muscles for our interest) to exert maximum anabolic effect. To rectify this situation, insulin can be used to increase the amount of an IGF-1 binding protein (specifically IGF1-BP3) that actually helps IGF-1 to reach the muscles and exert its' extreme anabolism. Insulin also reduces the amount of "bad" IGF1 BP's, (BP's 2 and 4) that would normally interfere with IGF-1 uptake and use by muscle. To say that there is a synergistic effect between insulin and GH doesn't do the combination justice. It makes me shudder to think of the hundreds of thousands of dollars spent on GH, without using it to the maximum anabolic potential. From a fat loss perspective, GH is incredible. It should directly negate the lipogenic effect of insulin, leaving you with one KICK ASS combination. 

INSULIN AND THYROID HORMONES 
With the huge increases in fat mass often accompanying insulin use, it seems like a simple solution to use thyroid hormone. Unfortunately, this doesn't work out very well. The reason is that thyroid hormone (specifically T3 and possibly T4) increases the amount of the "bad" IGF1-BP's mentioned earlier;IGFBP2 and IGFBP4. This may not seem like a big deal if one is not using drugs to stimulate IGF-1 synthesis, but IGF-1 levels are naturally stimulated through acts like stretching, and even natural testosterone /GH increases. All of these things normally accompany workouts (if you know what you're doing), which is the best time to take insulin. So by having all of the free IGF-1 bound by IGFBP3s' evil siblings, much of the anabolic effect of insulin is lost! Since T3 (triiodothyronine) is the main culprit, does that mean that T4 (tetraiodothyronine) can be used with no detrimental effect? NO, because T4 is mostly effective by converting to T3, which leaves you with the same problem. In fact, T4 could very well do the same thing. So if you want to maximize the anabolic effectiveness of insulin while minimizing bodyfat accumulation, use another fat burner and leave the thyroid alone. 

INSULIN AND CREATINE 
These compounds may have an anti-synergistic effect on each other, meaning that the combined effect is less than the sum of the individual effects. This possibility exists due to both components' ability to store water in muscle cells. If only a certain amount of water can be stored in the cells through each mechanism of action, then the anti-synergistic condition would exist. Although this condition is unlikely, it is worth mentioning for future experimentation purposes (lab rats know where to contact me). One definite advantage of this combination is that creatine is best absorbed by the muscles when insulin serum levels are high, insuring maximum effectiveness. BTW-if one is not doing something as fundamental as using creatine, there is no way they should be using insulin (so basically insulin use requires creatine use). 

INSULIN AND HCA 
Getting straight to the point, unless you are a moron and are eating fat during insulin use, or you have crappy insulin sensitivity, HCA is the second most effective fat gain inhibitor next to clenbuterol (which is only more effective due to its' ridiculously long half life). Hydroxy Citric Acid (HCA) is the main ingredient in Citrimax, and is a bargain in terms of its': relative effectiveness (when using insulin), cost (cheap, cheap, cheap), and availability. It works by inhibiting an enzyme called ATP citrate ly(s)ase (ACL), which basically converts ingested carbs to fat (which insulin promptly stores). This is normally NOT a big deal since ACL levels are normally low in most humans. However, insulin drastically increases ACL levels (which should make sense based on what you now know about insulin) accounting for most of the, responsible use, fat gain associated with insulin use. This is the most exciting find since the discovery of insulin as an anabolic! Using insulin and not gaining fat while gaining muscle? What a concept! Although I don't like to go into the details of use directly, I believe it is warranted here. 500-750mgs HCA should be taken with or within half an hour after the insulin shot. The usually recommended 250mgs is ineffective in dealing with the drastic increase in ACL levels. The HCA is taken with the shot because both start to work on about one half hour, so the HCA can begin to be effective at the same time that insulin is trying to increase ACL levels. This regimen (only 3X500mgs HCA) prevented fat gain during a day when I used 3 separate insulin shots! To make things even better there is a mild glycogen storage property associated with HCA use. Since ingested carbs cannot be converted to, or stored as, fat, they are generally stored (due to insulin) as glycogen in muscle giving the user a mild but noticeable pump (similar to the first day of creatine use). To end this portion of the list, I give HCA my highest recommendation as the number 1 supplement to use with insulin! 

INSULIN AND FLAX SEED OIL 
Short and sweet. Don't use flax seed oil with insulin, because it is fat and *will* be stored. The fat storage rules totally change when insulin is involved (I even avoid vitamin E capsules because mine are oil based). 

INSULIN AND CLENBUTEROL UPDATE 
This may look like an ideal combination at first, but research has shown why my muscle gains with this combo were minimal. Clen reduces insulin sensitivity, which means that insulin will have a much harder time doing its' anabolic job on muscle tissue. In addition to storing amino acids as muscle, insulin also stores carbs in muscle (which gives a very "full" look to the muscles), which reduced insulin sensitivity also hinders. This is also combined with the fact that clen reduces Glut-4 transporters (which allow glucose passage, and subsequent storage, into muscle) in skeletal muscle which probably accounts for clens' ability to reduce muscle glycogen concentration. On a lighter note, the fat burning effects of clen are potentiated by aspirin and caffeine (through personal experience) but still die off after a few weeks. Overall the only time I would recommend this combination occurs when coming off a cycle and every bit of anabolism is needed, otherwise the two drugs have a bad effect (from an anabolic standpoint) on each other. 
SIMPLE TIPS TO MAXIMIZE ANABOLISM AND MINIMIZE FAT GAIN WITH INSULIN USE 
-USE HCA 
- use testosterone enhancing compounds to increase hepatic IGF-1 production 
- only use insulin first thing in the morning or during/after workouts 
- don't consume *any* fat 2 hours before (due to digestion time) or one hour after (due to induced enzyme activity) insulin use 
- stretch to locally increase IGF-1 levels 
- continually eat protein spread over the 4-5 hour duration of insulin activity 

Finally, my favorite tip from Docroid: (I) use one shot of insulin just before a one hour workout and another shot two hours after the first. This creates synergism between the activity of the two shots by the later shot increasing in activity at the same time as the first shot decreases in activity, giving one a steady high insulin level at the most important time for anabolism! The only time I can say that I have seen dramatic results from insulin use (in terms of muscle anabolism) occurs when I do this "technique". HOWEVER, this is *very* tricky, in terms of serum glucose levels, even for seasoned insulin users. After using for a while, one can get used to the "feel" of insulin, blood sugar crashes, feeding times etc. but things change when one has a high level of insulin for 3-4 hours straight. I've had to eat every hour for three hours during one of my first attempts at this technique, but every two hours some other attempts. This is the only time I don't feel secure with my own insulin use. It's actually a good thing I can now recognize what a blood sugar crash feels like or I'd probably be dead due to this technique. I don't recommend this technique to anyone (and if that's not a big deal to you, just remember who is writing this) but if you feel like using it, make sure that you have had a couple of, (horrible) insulin induced, serum glucose crashes so you can recognize the early warning signs for when you have them (and you *will* have them).

----------


## Harvey Balboner

insulin and creatine 
Sending Insulin To The Muscles


Dr. Bob was a MD internal medicine, orthomolecular doctor, MD psychiatrist, chiropractor, and healer 65 years. He was a diabetic who lived to 108 years with only 1 side effect 2 years before he passed away. He treated diabetics for over fifty years and he mainly did what he called "old fashioned doctoring." 

Insulin going to the muscles has several benefits to diabetics. First it helps use up excess blood sugar. This of course improves glucose tolerance. Second, forcing insulin to the muscles reduces the amount of insulin in the blood. This is of great benefit to diabetics. 

Creatine is a natural substance in the body that was discovered in 1832. In humans over 95% of the total creatine content is located in skeletal muscle. Studies have shown that creatine levels in the skeletal muscles can be increased by creatine supplementation. In a general sense the function of creatine in the muscles is to enhance energy production. It does this at the cell level. In order for this to happen creatine must be insulin-mediated. Studies demonstrate that insulin can enhance muscle creatine accumulation only when creatine is present in high concentrations. In other words, for diabetics to get the benefit of insulin taken out of the bloodstream and being sent to the muscles, high enough levels of creatine must be present in the muscles. 

Dr. Bob advised creatine supplementation. He said take 5 grams of creatine on an empty stomach in the morning. He said the best form of creatine, was creatine monohydrate. 

In conclusion, creatine can help enhance glucose metabolism. Diabetics should consider supplementation of creatine to get this benefit. Diabetics con consider consulting with a nutritional specialist to consider the benefits of creatine supplementation. 

Note  In order for these anti-aging ideas to be successful, you must use supplements of the highest quality. Dr. Bob often said, "almost all supplement companies produce poor quality." You can consider the product page of this web site. Almost all the products met Dr. Bobs approval. Since he passed away we have attempted to keep the same high standards.

WARNING: DO NOT STOP ANY TREATMENT OR MEDICATION YOU CURRENTLY USE. CONSULT WITH YOUR DOCTOR BEFORE STARTING THE USE OF SUPPLEMENTS. 

Thank you for visiting this web site. Go with the flow and contribute to the music of the motion. If you are happy with any information found on this web site, please consider a donation.

The Food and Drug Administration has not evaluated any of the statements contained on this web site. The information contained in this article is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease. Remember each person's body is different and will react differently to various herbal, vitamin and mineral supplements. Therefore, any supplementation must be administered on an individual basis. Use the information found on this web site as precisely that: Information. You and your doctor must make any final decisions. This information is not meant to replace any doctor and patient consultation. This information should in no way replace your personal physician's advice.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

How To Use Insulin Without Gaining Fat 
From GUY at Canadian Juice Monsters 

Since Insulin is such a new subject for most of you the way I am going to do this post is going to be a little different. I am going to write a few sections on it then give links to a lot of different articles on the subject. I do not want to post a 10 page post that will just confuse you. My suggestion is to read this post and all the links then print out this post as instructions for your cycle. If you still have questions on this topic after reading it, let me know.
Insulin
Rating: 1-5 (Five being the highest)
4 Bulking
4 Cutting
2 Strength
n/a Testosterone Stimulation
n/a Use as an Anti-Estrogen
5 Side Effects
5 Ability to Keep Gains

Basic effects:
Increased workout Pumps
Increase in appetite
Increase the transport of nutrients into the muscle cells.
Side Effects:
Fat Gain
Hypoglycemia
Death
Stacking:
Creatine
Any roid
HGH

My first experience with Insulin:
About 2 years ago I tried insulin for the first time. I started using it 2weeks before my cycle to get use to it and figure out the best dosage for me. I worked up to using it at 10 units in the morning, 10 before I lift and 10 units after. I had a bout with Hypoglycemia only once but I felt pretty ****ty for a few days after. Anyway I stacked it with
40grams/day Creatine
750mg/week Sust
300mg/week EQ
The cycle lasted 10 weeks and I put on 40lbs, keeping 30 of it. This is what you can expect from you first bout with slin.

Section 1 - The right insulin to use and why:

There are various types of insulin available but as bodybuilders we are only interested in the short acting types. The only two types that should be used are Humalog and the R (Regular) Types. The difference between the two is the time it takes them to peak and the time to leave your system. In my opinion Humalog is the better choice for new users. There are a few reasons for this.
1. Humalog starts to work within 15 minutes after taking it
2. Humalog more closely matches the action curves of the insulin produced in your body then the R type.
3. Humalog does not last as long as the R type
All of these effects make Humalog easier to control then the R type. The only problem with Humalog is some states that sell R type OTC require a script for HumalogÃ¢â¬Â¦. So ask about Humalog when you call. If you cant get Humalog then use the R type but remember that there are differencesÃ¢â¬Â¦. See below:
Humalog Regular
Onset of action within 15 minutes 30 minutes
Peak effect 30-90 minutes 2-4 hours
Duration less than 5 hours 6-8 hours
Section 2 - How to obtain Insulin:
Insulin is over the counter in many states. The best was to obtain it is directly from a pharmacy. This way you know that it has been kept cold and did not lose potency. If you do not know if Insulin is OTC in your state then try this:
1. Call a pharmacy and tell them that you are from Florida and you are going to be coming to their area for a business trip for about 1 month. Tell them that you are a diabetic and you need to know if Insulin is sold with out a script their. Explain that since you live in FL you do not have a script since it is OTC. Also ask if insulin syringes are also sold OTC since some time one is but not the other. Also try this in any bordering state that is in driving distance.
The next way to get insulin is from an online pharmacy. You can usually order it and pins with out a problem. Hear is a list of sites that sell insulin and insulin syringes:
Syringe site:
http://diabetes-care.com/
Insulin site: (Note Humalog requires a script on all sites I have found)
http://www.tpsmedical.com/index.html (You have to order over the phone)
http://www.fifty50.com/ http://www.diabetespartners.com/cgi...gi/st_main.html http://www.diabetespartners.com/cgi...gi/st_main.html 

Section 3 How to use Insulin for Beginners.
(Everything I will talk about will be using the R type since it is more available. If you can get Humalog email me if you have any questions on how to change your usage)
Now that you have your insulin let say you bought Humulin R. You need to make sure you have the right syringes. Insulin syringes are marked for units not CCs. 1 CC OF INSULIN WILL KILL YOU. So make sure you have the right type of syringes. You can order them from the sites above. Every CC of insulin has 100 units in it. When you Inject you can either Inject SubQ or Intra-muscular. Intra-muscular injections take effect about twice as quick.

Some basic rules:
1. Eat as much protein as you can plus 10grams of carbs per unit of insulin immediately after shooting the insulin.
5 units = 50 carbs
2. Keep some kind of simple carb on you at all times just incase you become hypoglycemic. A chocolate bar works well
3. Eat more protein and carbs about 2 hours after using the insulin. Around 5 grams of carbs per unit used of insulin.
4. Continually snack through out the rest of the day.
5. Try not to eat any fat for at least 4 hours after taking the insulin.
6. Try not to use insulin too late at night. You want most of it out of your system before you go to sleep
7 ***** Important ***** Be aware of the signs of Hypoglycemia:
? Shaking
? Vomiting
? headaches
? concentration problems
? visual disturbances
? muscle pain
? Weakness
? mood swings
? passing out
? Death
8. If you notice any of these signs immediately eat as many simple carbs as you can
9. Do not use any stimulants until you are use to how insulin effects you or you may mistake the signs of hypoglycemia for the effects of the stimulants.

When to take insulin:
As a beginner you should start by just taking it after working out. Start with 4 units and work up from there. Once you reach 10 units after working out try throwing in another 10 units when you wake up in the morning. I see no need to go much over 10 units at a time. I worked my way up to 20 units and all that did was make me hypoglycemic.
Hear is what your day should look like once you reach this point:
6am wake up
6:30 am Inject 10 units of Humulin R
6:31 am Eat a 12 egg white omelet and 3 waffles with enough syrup to = 100 carbs
8:30 am Drink a protein shake with at least 50 carbs in it
10:30 am an apple and a protein bar
12:30 pm Big lunch
2:30 pm Drink a protein shake (no carbs needed)
4:30 pm Snack
5:00pm workout
6:00 pm Inject 10 units of Humulin R (Assuming this is the end of your workout)
6:01pm Tuna salad with pasta and fat free mayo. (At least 100 carbs)
8:00 Drink a protein shake with at least 50 carbs in it
10:00 snack with some carbs
Before bed You should eat a good amount of carbs (50 or so) just to be safe

Insulin for Dieting:
Insulin can be used to get you into ketosis in 1 day. This really helps when doing any low carb diet. You will probably have to play around with the dosage to see what you need to get into ketosis.
This is what I do:
Eliminate carbs from your diet
Day 1 of the diet take 4 shots of insulin spaced 3 hours apart.
8am 2units of Humulin R
11am 2units of Humulin R
1pm 2units of Humulin R
3pm 2units of Humulin R
By the next morning I am deep into ketosis.

Why Insulin works:
Androgen/Insulin Synergy
By Michalovich Greutstein
Should anabolics be used with insulin or is it best to use insulin while off steroids in order to hold onto muscle mass?
We are going to demonstrate that they have to be used together. We will also try to provide some clues about their respective contribution to the synergy both hormones create. This will help us to handle both drugs better.
Here are some general observations:
It is safe to conclude something else is needed to uncover the full anabolic effect of steroids. The hormone which is the most affected by a high calorie or by a low calorie diet is insulin. Also, heavy steroid users know that past a certain amount of steroids, adding insulin will make a big difference as far as muscle gains are concerned. Insulin is thus a strong candidate as a potentiator of anabolic steroids (which we will indiscriminately refer to as androgens, steroids or anabolics). Furthermore, studies performed in trained dogs have shown a lack of insulin completely negates the anabolic effects of steroids on protein synthesis. There are some easy hypotheses such as a possible androgen receptor up regulation, a stimulation of androgen secretion, an antiaromatase effect arising from insulin. But, there is still something missing.
Using anabolics plus insulin will not make you much bigger unless you weight train. The synergy can only be realized if insulin + steroids + training are present. What is the link between those three factors?
A very likely candidate is an enzyme called insulinase. As its name implies, it is an enzyme responsible for the destruction of insulin. But we are going to see it does much more than that.
It is found inside many tissues of the body, particularly in muscle. What science is telling us is that insulinase is essential for insulin to provide its anti-catabolic effect on our muscles. It is also likely that insulinase is able to multiply the anabolic effects of androgens. It's worth repeating: insulin cannot stop protein catabolism without insulinase and the effects of steroids are potentiated by insulinase. It sure looks good.
Androgens are very powerful stimulators of the muscle protein synthesis rate. On the other hand, the muscle gains provided by androgens do not match this elevation in synthesis. steroids promote anabolism to a much higher rate than they make our muscles grow.
The reason for this discrepancy is that they also stimulate protein degradation. I know many people think they are anti-catabolic, but it is not the case. Anabolics stimulate protein turnover. This means they increase both synthesis and degradation of proteins. They are simply more effective at stimulating synthesis than degradation, which is why they make our muscles grow but not at a super fast rate. Look at how long it takes to grow huge muscles. If androgens were stimulating synthesis while inhibiting degradation, one would grow very, very quickly.
This is where insulin comes in. As we said, it mostly reduces protein degradation rate. It might stimulate protein synthesis right after training, but this effect is very limited in duration. Ideally, using insulin along with steroids would allow us to accelerate synthesis (thanks to anabolics) and reduce degradation (thanks to insulin). This is the best way to grow muscle fast.
Unfortunately, as both insulin and anabolics need insulinase to work better, they will compete against each other for this enzyme. For natural athletes, the supply of muscle insulinase should roughly meet the demand. Now if you add anabolics, there will be less insulinase for insulin. If you do not take too high a dose of steroids, the level of insulinase should still be sufficient to allow a fair insulin-induced anti-catabolism.
But as you take more steroids, the insulinase available for insulin will be lower and lower.
Insulin will lose its anti-catabolic effect. As it will still bind some insulinase, the enzyme availability for steroids will not be optimal either. Anabolics will lose some of their potency.
What is important to understand is that past a certain dose, anabolics will provide their own antidote against muscle growth. The only solution (beside using less steroids) is to increase insulinase level.
At least two factors can accomplish this feat:
The first one is insulin itself. The higher the insulin level is in a target organ (muscle for example) the higher the insulinase level will be. You would expect that the body would detect the shortage of insulinase for insulin and so produce more insulin (or more insulinase).
Unfortunately, this does not seem to be the case. While insulinase is crucial for the anti-catabolic effect of insulin, it does not seem as important for glucose disposal.
Insulin's main function is not to assist in muscle growth but to control glucose homeostasis. As a result, it is likely our body does not really care about a relative shortage of insulinase. In any case, we are left with a less than optimal equilibrium. It is up to the bodybuilder to react to this imbalance.
One way of increasing insulin secretion is to eat more, but you can only do so up to a point. You cannot increase your carb intake in parallel with the amount of steroids without getting too fat. Another solution is to use drugs to add or to stimulate insulin secretion. This way you get the insulin without the excess of calories.
In any case you now understand why steroids work better while on a high calorie diet while they lose their potency during a diet or a shortage of insulin.
Here is a way of "artificially increasing insulin level": One dose of long acting insulin first thing in the morning (this is the only injection). Before each meal (except the pre-workout one), take a sulfonylurea (an oral anti-diabetic drug which will boost food induced insulin secretion ). I like Glipizide because of its short half-life. In case you experience hypoglycemia, you know it will not last. This is the main problem with the long acting sulfonylureas. When you are hypoglycemic, you try to compensate by absorbing carbs. But the drug will make your pancreas secrete even more insulin before the carbs can hit the blood. It makes the hypoglycemia worse - not better.
In case of problems, make sure you get some ready-to-inject Glucagon (sold as "insulin emergency kits" in drugstores). An additional benefit of the Glipizide is that it induces the release of GH on top of insulin which is beneficial for non diabetics.
This is a nice way to fix the reduced anticatabolic property of insulin. Unfortunately, this will not yet provide the optimal amount of insulinase to have steroids work better.
We said that training was the third key ingredient in this synergy. This is because training can stimulate insulinase activity. Not any exercise will do. The traumatic ones inducing muscle soreness are the most effective. It is the factors inducing soreness which will trigger this increase in insulinase.
On the other hand, you do not want to create too much soreness as it will temporarily reduce the effects of insulin and androgens by impairing their effects at the level of their respective receptors. What you want is mild but frequent soreness along with some very frequent pumping sessions.
Do not forget both androgens and insulin circulate in the blood. The more blood you get into the muscles (and the longer it stays), the more your muscles will be "drenched" in those two hormones. Please note that insulinase is produced locally in the trained muscles only. It does not circulate into the blood.

----------


## Harvey Balboner

Why insulin is so great! By Weight77

Obviously, there's a correlation between the amount of circulatory infulin and muscular anabolism..More abviously is the fat that many chemically enhanced athletesself-adminsiter exogenous insulin for this reason..

Exogenous insulin is possibly the most anabolic substance employed by hardcore athletes (and likely the most dangerous) This is not necessarily due to the direct action of insulin itself upon muscle cells, but largely due to the fact that there is a synergy between insulin and almost all others anabolic substances.

Here is the good part..

Our bodies produce a protein called SHBG (sex horomone Bingind Globulin) that deactivates circulationg androgens.As a rule of thumb 98-99 % of out circulation test is inactive due to being bound by SHBG, and to a lesse degree, albumin. This means only about one to two % of our circulation testerone is free or active to do the anabolism thing with muscles cells receptors.

After 10-14 days, the new increase in testerone is mediated in effect by SHBG..So the body reacts to high test levels by producing more SHBG, thus decreasing the amount of free androgens...

Now when insulin is introduced there is a decrease in SHBG production. In addition, there is a freeing effect upon existing SHBG that results in an increase in free androgens..(Quite a puls if a athlete is to employ AAS at the same time..This results in a certain syngery between the AAS and the insulin that in turn results in much greater growth potential than would be realized if either was used alone..

I dont have time to type the reast so I hope you get the point...

----------


## Harvey Balboner

Personal Experience From Scorpio Mod @ Beyond Mass

how do you use insulin ? During a cycle or for a bridge? I use it for both.

what type do you use? Humalog and Humalin R

Do you supplement it with anything? 10 grams of creatine Post workout.

What is your post injection meal? 50 to 75 grams of carbs- 75 grams of protien.

How many times a day? twice

what doesage? Typically 10iu

Rate it's effect (1 poor-5 excellent) 4!

----------


## Harvey Balboner

Personal Experience From Weight77 Mod @ Beyond Mass & nationally ranked competitor

how do you use insulin ? During a cycle or for a bridge? (Cycle)

what type do you use?(Novolog) new kind out.only by prescription

what doesage? (15iu- 5 in A.M. and 10 Post workout)

Do you supplement it with anything? (everything)

What is your post injection meal? (75grams pro, 100 grams carb)

How many times a day? (2)

Rate it's effect (1 poor-5 excellent)

----------


## Harvey Balboner

Personal Experience From Shiko24 vet @ beyond mass

how do you use insulin ? During a cycle or for a bridge? during my cycle 4 weeks on 4 off 

what type do you use? nolvalin R 

what doesage? 10 IU's post workout

Do you supplement it with anything? creatine 

What is your post injection meal? 1 protien shake, 8oz chicken baked potato, creatine drink 

How many times a day? 1 time 

Rate it's effect (1 poor-5 excellent) so far 4

----------


## Harvey Balboner

Personal Experience From LA Mod @ beyond mass

how do you use insulin ? During a cycle or for a bridge? Cycle, what's a bridge? Does that require coming off?  :Wink: 

what type do you use? Use R and Log, both have different purposes in BBing.

what doesage? Usually from 15-20ius of R and 10-15ius of Log

Do you supplement it with anything? Food

What is your post injection meal? 100g protein, 70-100g of simple carbs

How many times a day? 2-3x a day 

Rate it's effect (1 poor-5 excellent) 4, would be a 5 except for the strict diet that must be followed to fight fat accumulation

----------


## Harvey Balboner

Personal experience from Bigshug mod @ Beyond Mass

how do you use insulin ? During a cycle or for a bridge? during cycle

what type do you use?humalog

what doesage?10-12 iu's twice per day

Do you supplement it with anything? yes, I run it 4 weeks on 2 weeks off during AAS cycles

What is your post injection meal?protien smoothie with 50g protein, 60 grams carbs....then 45 mins later, 50g protein 100 grams carbs

How many times a day?2

Rate it's effect (1 poor-5 excellent) 3

----------


## Harvey Balboner

Personal experience from Basskiller mod @ Fitness Geared and all over

A simple question/answer for users, if you are considering using this compound I implore you to study all information on it and realize the risks involved!!

*******NOTES********* 
Read Read READ This drug can easily kill you.. 
Never start out taking 10iu's of slin, start with 2ius one day and then 4ius the next .. 

how do you use insulin ? During a cycle or for a bridge? 
cycle 
what type do you use?
humalog 
what doesage?
10iu's am 10iu post workout 
Do you supplement it with anything? 
yes 
What is your post injection meal?
endurox/OJ ..1 hour later lean mrp (w/o is late night) 
How many times a day?
2 
Rate it's effect (1 poor-5 excellent) 
5

----------


## Harvey Balboner

personal experience from Harvey Balboner mod @ AR & BM

how do you use insulin ? During a cycle or for a bridge? bridge

what type do you use? humlin r

what doesage? 12 iu post work out

Do you supplement it with anything? creatine 

What is your post injection meal? 16oz skim milk, 
2 cups of fat free yogurt, 1 scoop protein powder, blended into a shake. Fat 0 grams Carbs 74 grams Protein 51 grams

other meal was 2 chicken breasts and uncle ben's rice.

How many times a day? just 1 time, going for 2 next time

Rate it's effect (1 poor-5 excellent) i have a very difficult time gaining weight, and nothing ever put weight on me like that.

----------


## rambo

Outstanding post, I'm running R at 10IU post workout right now, so far, so good. Can't stress the fact that this is NOT for beginners enough, however. I will start with HCA tomorrow or the day after, to further combat fat storage, although my intake is close to 0 for the 6 to 7 hours after injection.

----------


## motoxxxguy

Well, this is the third time I have read completely through this thread, and it gets better and more informative each time. Thanks agian Harvey B!

-moto

----------


## Agent Smith

amazing thread cheers HB. i think i'm now in a postion to give it a go after 3 years of research.

peace

AS

----------


## powerlifter

Nice post Harvey - lots of good info Bro

----------


## Reginald

yep,amazing thread cheers HB



> Athletes using growth hormone can thyroid will have higher insulin requirements, and therefore, will be able to handle higher dosages.


so,that's mean u are going get thyroid hormones issues if try to run hgh alone,isn't true?? in the past i got TSH issues within a few months after a hgh run alone. i get the feeling i needed slin to avoid them.



> A good mix is the way to go


may i use a shake containing 50% of simple carbs and 50% of complex ones?

----------


## Reginald

> If insulin is so great why aren't all diabetics huge?
> Diabetics have a disease and use insulin to replace endogenous
> insulin that they cannot produce. Bodybuilders use insulin in
> a totally different way. Some diabetic bodybuilders manipulate
> their insulin use to use insulin for muscle growth and get
> good results but changing dosages and times of injection of
> insulin for diabetics can be dangerous.



I assume slin runs by long term use can get a reduction..a deficiency at slin release of your own,u know. 
So,what slin secretagogues (diabet meds) should u use to restore your right own slin release at pancreas after many and many and many years under slin administrations? can glipizide or gliburide be a good choice, or metformin is?
what's the best choice as possible, what other stuff otherwise?

----------


## DCannon

This thread is 7 years old. I don't think Harvey Balboner is still around.

----------


## Rick1796

I am new to the scene annd this is all great and very interesting information. I'll be honest and say it doesn't sound right for me at the moment. I don't have the dietary discipline and i have a mighty powerful fear of dying in such a non-glorious manner. Still it may be the way to go sometime in the future. i will read and re-read again before going there.

----------


## Reginald

yep bro,i get the feeling so. so, where,who can i ask to ?

----------


## ISU152

I've not read everything and I realize this is an old post but there is a ton of good information here.

----------


## Muscletech

About this part:

---------------------------------------------
Insulin for Dieting:
Insulin can be used to get you into ketosis in 1 day. This really helps when doing any low carb diet. You will probably have to play around with the dosage to see what you need to get into ketosis.
This is what I do:
Eliminate carbs from your diet
Day 1 of the diet take 4 shots of insulin spaced 3 hours apart.
8am 2units of Humulin R
11am 2units of Humulin R
1pm 2units of Humulin R
3pm 2units of Humulin R
By the next morning I am deep into ketosis.
---------------------------------------------------------

But next morning, I have to continue to take slin or I have to eat without carb?

Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## Grand Jury

Good info Harvey....Thanks a lot.

----------

